# Suivi de commande MacBook air 2012 !



## Chrone (14 Juin 2012)

J'ouvre ce topic pour tous ceux, comme moi, qui viennent de commander une nouvelle machine 

J'ai déjà vu un topic similaire sur MacG il y a quelques temps et j'avais trouvé ça sympa. 

Alors, qu'avez vous commandé ?
Quand ?
Ou en est votre commande !?

À vous de jouer !

P.S : pour à part, MacBook air i7 à 2,0Ghz avec 8go de RAM et 512Go SSD 
Commandé le 12 et je suis toujours en traitement de commande


----------



## coco523 (14 Juin 2012)

On va se soutenir pendant l'attente de notre MBA, bonne idée 

Pour ma part, MBA 13" 2.0GHz + 8Go de Ram (SSD à 256Go, modèle de base)

J'ai ajouté divers accessoires (etui neoprene, cable HDMI, AppleCare, etc.)

Commandé le 12 au petit matin. Ma commande est toujours en "Articles en cours de traitement" et la livraison est prévue pour "22 Juin - 26 Juin".

Et toi, livraison pour quand ?


----------



## Chrone (14 Juin 2012)

Livraison 20-22 juin


----------



## coco523 (14 Juin 2012)

Fiozo a dit:


> Livraison 20-22 juin



Dégouté... surement les accessoires... Je crois qu'ils ne partent pas du même endroit.


----------



## Chrone (14 Juin 2012)

Je pense plutôt que toi c'est un modèle sur mesure, une config particulière. 

Les full options sont considérés comme des modèles courant, même dispo dans les AS généralement.


----------



## coco523 (14 Juin 2012)

Fiozo a dit:


> Les full options sont considérés comme des modèles courant



Ah... Donc un SSD à 500e c'est "plus courant". Lol 

Mais je comprends, donc ton ordi ne viens pas forcément de chine, c'est ça ?

Si j'ai bien compris le système Apple, il y a des stock d'ordi en hollande, et pour les configurations "sur mesure" ca vient de chine, c'est ça ?

Si j'avais su, j'aurai pris 512Go


----------



## Chrone (14 Juin 2012)

C'est exactement ça. À confirmer quand le mien sera parti, mais je pense qu'il partira de Hollande.


----------



## jacpapac (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, pour ma part j'ai commandé un MBA 11" (i7+8g+256g) le 13 juin au matin et il en est au status "en cours de traitement" et la livraison est prévue entre le 25 et le 27 juin. Autant dire : une éternité


----------



## sabsab (14 Juin 2012)

Excellente idée .!
Pour ma part commande effectuée ce matin:
MBA11' i7 avec 8G de ram et un SSD de 256 G. Date  prévue pour livraison entre le 26 et 28 juin.
Cool


----------



## jacpapac (14 Juin 2012)

copieur  (welcome on board !)


----------



## Chrone (14 Juin 2012)

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul impatient !


----------



## coco523 (14 Juin 2012)

Fiozo a dit:


> Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul impatient !



C'est sûr ! Perso, je passe mon temps à checker le site de suivi de commande... 

D'ailleurs, elle vient de passer en "préparation pour l'éxpédition".

Youpi ! Un vrai gamin...


----------



## tropezina (14 Juin 2012)

Ma commande passé le II à 21h
Livraison prévue le 19/06

actuellement en chine


Shanghai, China	 14/06/2012	 21:45	Lecture d'exportation


----------



## Chrone (14 Juin 2012)

Moi aucun changement. 

Quelle config tropezina !?


----------



## tropezina (14 Juin 2012)

même configuration que toi.

Ils viennent tous de chine actuellement même les retina en 15" standards

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------

expédiés par UPS, j'avais omis de le dire dans mon message précédent.


----------



## Chrone (14 Juin 2012)

Tu as pris livraison express ?


----------



## Motip (14 Juin 2012)

Sinon ils sont dispo quand a la fnac ? Top office ?! Je vais bientot vous rejoindre en commandant le mien !! 2012 128go et ram à 8Go!!


----------



## Chrone (14 Juin 2012)

Préparation de l&#8217;expédition  Expédition*:* 1 - 3 business days Livraison* 20 Jun, 2012 - 22 Jun, 2012


----------



## coco523 (14 Juin 2012)

Finalement, c'est bien les accessoires qui ralentissent le commande&#8230; Si j'avais su&#8230;

Les accessoires partent d'ailleurs, et la commande fusionne en hollande ou un truc du genre. Si vous ajoutez un accessoire type adaptateur Thunderbolt à votre commande, la livraison prend d'un seul coup quelques jours supplémentaires.

GGrrrrrr !!!!


----------



## Chrone (14 Juin 2012)

Dommage coco !


----------



## jacpapac (14 Juin 2012)

pfff j'avoue on surveille à la seconde près le trajet de nos macbooks mais perso ça fait 3 mois que je l'attends alors j'essaye de relativiser... ou pas. Putain ils br$$$$ quoi les chinois là !!!!


----------



## aunisien (14 Juin 2012)

Articles en cours de traitement  Expédition :  1 - 3 business days Livraison  25 Jun, 2012 - 27 Jun, 2012

13" i5 - 8Go Ram - DD 128M


----------



## jimboom (15 Juin 2012)

Ship date    Jun 14, 2012
Estimated delivery    Jun 19, 2012 by 6:00 PM 

MBA i7 2GHz/8Go/256Go SSD

Mon premier Mac, j'ai vraiment hate!


----------



## Chrone (15 Juin 2012)

Expédié !

Par contre, je n'ai pas encore le suivi UPS.


----------



## coco523 (16 Juin 2012)

Pour ceux dont le MBA a été expédié, qu'avez-vous sur le tracking international ?

Il semble bien que mon colis vienne de chine (il n'y avait pas vraiment de doute en fait). Il est parti de Shanghai par avion ce matin et devrait arriver à Amsterdam vers 13h30 

Pourtant, la date de livraison "demandé" est le 19 juin.

Hum mystère !

Et vous ?


----------



## tropezina (16 Juin 2012)

acheminement "retina"


Localisation	Date	Heure Locale	Activité
Koeln, Germany	 16/06/2012	 1:04	Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany	 15/06/2012	 23:02	Lecture à l'arrivée
Warsaw, Poland	 15/06/2012	 21:18	Lecture au départ
15/06/2012	 18:55	Lecture à l'arrivée
Almaty, Kazakhstan	 15/06/2012	 17:13	Lecture au départ
15/06/2012	 15:56	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 15/06/2012	 13:04	Lecture au départ
15/06/2012	 11:26	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 15/06/2012	 8:10	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 14/06/2012	 21:45	Lecture d'exportation
14/06/2012	 1:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 13/06/2012	 23:42	Lecture au départ
13/06/2012	 20:29	Lecture de l'origine
China	 13/06/2012	 8:03	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## jimboom (16 Juin 2012)

Jun 15, 2012 10:08 PM
En transit
MISSISSAUGA, ONJun 15, 2012 2:00 AM
En transitMEMPHIS, TNJun 15, 2012 1:49 AM
Parti des installations FedExMEMPHIS, TNJun 14, 2012 11:43 PM
Arrivé aux installations FedExMEMPHIS, TNJun 14, 2012 10:49 PM
En transitSHANGHAI CNJun 14, 2012 10:47 PM
Dédouanement de l'envoi international - ImportationSHANGHAI CNJun 14, 2012 3:41 PM
A quitté les installations FedEx d'origineSHANGHAI CNJun 13, 2012 10:50 PM
Données du colis transmises à FedExJun 14, 2012 10:20 AMRamasséSHANGHAI CN


----------



## arnoParis12 (17 Juin 2012)

Commande d'un macbook Air 13" 8go ram / ssd 512go (commandé le 12 juin / parti de Chine le 16)

Tracking ups : / livraison prevue le 21 juin 

Koeln, Germany	 17/06/2012	 17:18	Lecture à l'arrivée
Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 17/06/2012	 12:56	Lecture au départ
17/06/2012	 11:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 17/06/2012	 6:10	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 16/06/2012	 23:38	Lecture d'exportation
16/06/2012	 18:31	Lecture à l'arrivée
16/06/2012	 14:55	Lecture au départ
16/06/2012	 13:45	Lecture de l'origine
China	 16/06/2012	 0:33	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS

C'est long en fait de Cologne à Paris ? Bizarre


----------



## Chrone (17 Juin 2012)

Arnaud, nos MacBook air sont dans la même cargaison !


Koeln, Germany	 17/06/2012	 17:18	Lecture à l'arrivée
Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 17/06/2012	 12:56	Lecture au départ
17/06/2012	 11:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 17/06/2012	 6:10	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 15/06/2012	 22:07	Lecture d'exportation
15/06/2012	 18:30	Lecture à l'arrivée
15/06/2012	 15:18	Lecture au départ
15/06/2012	 14:05	Lecture de l'origine
China	 15/06/2012	 23:42	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## arnoParis12 (17 Juin 2012)

Livraison prevue quand ? Moi jeudi 21 ... Ca me parait long pour faire Cologne > paris ??  


Fiozo a dit:


> Arnaud, nos MacBook air sont dans la même cargaison !
> 
> 
> Koeln, Germany	 17/06/2012	 17:18	Lecture à l'arrivée
> ...


----------



## Chrone (17 Juin 2012)

Pareil. Livraison prévue pour le 21. Je suis sur Lille.


----------



## coco523 (17 Juin 2012)

Je crois que c'est le dédouanement qui prend le plus de temps. 

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire par ci par la, cela prend 2-3 jours, en moyenne.


----------



## Krys44 (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouveau sur ce forum ( qui au passage est une mine d'information), je recherche des informations quant à ma future acquisition. En effet, je possède actuellement un MacBook pro 15" core2duo de 2008 que je vais remplacer très bientôt par un MBA 13". Je suis fixé sur la RAM (8Go pour anticiper d'éventuels besoins futurs) et sur la capacité du SSD (256Go, idem mon DD actuel).
En revanche, j'hésite toujours sur le processeur: toujours pour anticiper d'éventuels besoins futurs, je me dis que le i7 serait à privilégier mais d'un autre côté je ne sais pas si cela justifie l'écart de 150 (sachant que je peux les mettre si nécessaire, ce n'est pas un pb).
Du coup, comme j'ai vu dans ce topic que pas mal de gens ont commandés un MBA i7' pourriez-vous m'indiquer ce qui a motivé ce choix pour vous?
Idem pour. Eux qui ont commandé un MBA i5 (critère de prix? ...)

Je me doute que ma question n'est pas forcément à sa place dans ce topic, et je m'en excuse par avance, mais il a l'avantage de regrouper des acheteurs des derniers MBA.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## gabydep (18 Juin 2012)

bonjour, 

je vais te repondre vraiment a titre perso, 

j'ai pris un 13" I5 8g car vu mon utilisation pro (uniquement des tableur, traitement de texte et mails) 

cela me suffit emplement meme dans les années a venir (meme si j'aime a en changé)

sans etre un expert, je pense que ton utilisation et tes attentes vont d'elles meme te guider vers le choix de ton processeur.

bonne journée.

gabydep


----------



## coco523 (18 Juin 2012)

Krys44 a dit:


> Du coup, comme j'ai vu dans ce topic que pas mal de gens ont commandés un MBA i7' pourriez-vous m'indiquer ce qui a motivé ce choix pour vous?



Perso, j'ai été malmené par plusieurs dilemmes la semaine dernière... MBA ou MBP retina?
Puis Corei5 ou Core i7?...

Difficile ! Mais pour ma part, j'ai choisi de prendre le Core i7. Pourquoi ?

Parce que j'ignore combien de temps je vais garder cet ordinateur. Le Macbook que je change maintenant a 5ans. Si tu penses changer d'ordi dans 2 ans, alors le core i5 peut suffir. Si l'optique est de gardé l'ordi tant qu'il te satisfait, alors prend le i7. Tout simplement parce que plus il va te durer, et plus le surcout de l'i7 va s'étaler sur les années. Et dans 3-4ans tu pourrais te dire : "j'aurai du prendre le core i7, ce n'étais que 150e..." lol c'est débile comme réflexion, mais tu vas te la dire...

Donc voilà pour mon avis, ce qui n'engage que moi 

Bon achat !


----------



## Chrone (18 Juin 2012)

Core i7 si je garde l'ordinateur longtemps, car c'est un plus peu cher si l'ordinateur fait 4 ou 5 ans. 
Core i7 si je garde l'ordinateur peu de temps, car c'est gain à la revente. 

Dans tous les cas donc, core i7, j'ai envie de te dire pareil pour toutes les options, après tout est question de budget. 

En premier lieu je préconise de prendre le plus gros disque, puis le plus de RAM, puis le plus gros proco.


----------



## arnoParis12 (18 Juin 2012)

Il est tjrs à Cologne ? le mien a pas bougé depuis hier 17h18 




Fiozo a dit:


> Pareil. Livraison prévue pour le 21. Je suis sur Lille.


----------



## coco523 (18 Juin 2012)

arnoParis12 a dit:


> Il est tjrs à Cologne ? le mien a pas bougé depuis hier 17h18



Je ne sais pas si c'est ton cas ici, mais je crois que, bien souvent, le dédouanement est à Cologne. Et il dure en moyenne 2 jours.

Je pense que ton ordi partira ce soir ou plus probablement demain.

Mais je ne fais que des suppositions, encore une fois...


----------



## Chrone (18 Juin 2012)

arnoParis12 a dit:


> Il est tjrs à Cologne ? le mien a pas bougé depuis hier 17h18



Exactement pareil


----------



## arnoParis12 (18 Juin 2012)

bon j'espère secrètement une arrivée avt la date indiquée  


Fiozo a dit:


> Exactement pareil


----------



## aunisien (18 Juin 2012)

Le mien à été expédié le 16 mais je n'ai rien dans le suivi qui trace son périple... bizarre !


----------



## Arakin (18 Juin 2012)

Pareil  , sauf que le miens a été expédié le 14 . Donc je sais pas si  j ai loupé quelque chose...


----------



## Canard555 (18 Juin 2012)

Moi j'ai commandé un mba 11" i7, 8gig et 512gig de flash.
J'ai commandé le 11 immédiatement après le keynote et je vais recevoir aujourd'hui le 18 juin.


----------



## coco523 (18 Juin 2012)

aunisien a dit:


> Le mien à été expédié le 16 mais je n'ai rien dans le suivi qui trace son périple... bizarre !



As-tu essayé le site expeditors.com ? avec le numéro commençant par 8

Si ton colis vient de chine et que tu as commandé des accessoires ou carte iTunes, alors le trajet entre Shanghai la Hollande est visible sur expeditors.


----------



## aunisien (18 Juin 2012)

J'ai testé le site expeditors.com et effectivement c'est un colis de 99kg (une palette de MBA ! ) en partance de Shanghai et à destination d'Amsterdam, départ prévu demain !


----------



## Chrone (19 Juin 2012)

Koeln, Germany	 18/06/2012	 23:31	Lecture d'importation


----------



## arnoParis12 (19 Juin 2012)

Koeln, DE 19/06/2012 00:24 Lecture d'importation


----------



## coco523 (19 Juin 2012)

Depuis hier après midi, ma livraison est "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais". Elle a quitté les entrepôt d'expeditors hier midi.


----------



## Chrone (19 Juin 2012)

Je pense qu'on sera livré le jour indiqué par Apple, et non pas une petite journée avant :/


----------



## arnoParis12 (19 Juin 2012)

Fiozo a dit:


> Je pense qu'on sera livré le jour indiqué par Apple, et non pas une petite journée avant :/



oui je crois aussi 

Lecture importation  		 		 			= Ce message électronique vous indique que l'envoi a passé la procédure d'importation dans le pays de destination.

Maintenant c'est direction Paris


----------



## Chrone (19 Juin 2012)

Ah oui !? Peut être demain alors !


----------



## arnoParis12 (19 Juin 2012)

Fiozo a dit:


> Ah oui !? Peut être demain alors !



en même tps plus rien bouge là


----------



## Chrone (19 Juin 2012)

Je pense que ça bougera en fin de journée et demain. On l'aura jeudi


----------



## alascha (19 Juin 2012)

En stock à Bruxelles, déjà sur mon bureau. Belle bête.
20% plus rapide que le précédent.
Encore un peu de patience, vous ne le regretterez pas.


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2012)

Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 20/06/2012	 7:36	Lecture au départ

Il devrait arriver aujourd'hui sur Lille... Bien envie de les appeler pour aller le chercher plutôt que d'attendre demain !


----------



## arnoParis12 (20 Juin 2012)

Fiozo a dit:


> Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France     20/06/2012     7:36    Lecture au départ
> 
> Il devrait arriver aujourd'hui sur Lille... Bien envie de les appeler pour aller le chercher plutôt que d'attendre demain !



Roissy Charles de Gaulle, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					 				         				        20/06/2012 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		7:36 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Lecture au départ 		          			                      	                           						 						 	          		 	        	 	        	 	           	  		       	 		       	 		          	 		          	 		            	  			              			             		          	 		          	
  	          		 					 				         				        20/06/2012 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		3:26 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Lecture à l'arrivée 		          			        						 						 	          		

Tout pareil  mais moi j'ai une livraison sur Paris ... et il m'indique que la livraison aura lieu que demain


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2012)

Oui demain pour moi aussi. Je pense que les centres traitent les livraisons du jour tôt le matin, donc ce qui arrive la journée au centre et livré le lendemain. 

J'hésite à appeler :/


----------



## Motip (20 Juin 2012)

fiozo, tu l'a commandé quand exactement ??

débité dans la foulée ? (ma paye arrive le 25 ...) j'hésite à me le commander maintenant 

tu avais 3 jours de delai ? ou plus ?


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2012)

Je l'ai commandé le 12 juin. 
Débité lors de l'envoi c'est a dire le 15


----------



## arnoParis12 (20 Juin 2012)

Motip a dit:


> fiozo, tu l'a commandé quand exactement ??
> 
> débité dans la foulée ? (ma paye arrive le 25 ...) j'hésite à me le commander maintenant
> 
> tu avais 3 jours de delai ? ou plus ?



Pour ma part ... commandé le 12 juin (au soir)
C'est un macbook air sur mesure (pas un standard)
Je n'ai pas encore été débité, mais je pense qu'il fait une demande à la banque (autorisation)

Livraison en cours, prévue le 21 juin (parti de Chine le 16 juin)


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2012)

Changement de pseudo. 
Fiozo = Chrone. 
Pas que j'en perde en route


----------



## Motip (20 Juin 2012)

arnoParis12 a dit:


> Pour ma part ... commandé le 12 juin (au soir)
> C'est un macbook air sur mesure (pas un standard)
> Je n'ai pas encore été débité, mais je pense qu'il fait une demande à la banque (autorisation)
> 
> Livraison en cours, prévue le 21 juin (parti de Chine le 16 juin)



avais tu pris des accessoires dans ta commande ? (j'ai vu que celà ralentissais la livraison :=))


----------



## arnoParis12 (20 Juin 2012)

Motip a dit:


> avais tu pris des accessoires dans ta commande ? (j'ai vu que celà ralentissais la livraison :=))



non aucun accessoire


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2012)

Pareil pour moi, aucun access


----------



## ed71 (20 Juin 2012)

Hello, commandé le 13 256 8Go le 12 matin, expédié le 15, estimé pour le 26 et tjrs pas de tracking.. sinon qui peut dire la capacité réelle du SSD 256 ?


----------



## Motip (20 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, aucun access



donc en gros il faut compter 7 jours pour le recevoir ... Si on veux du sur mesure :rateau:


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2012)

C'est à peu près ça oui, une semaine. 

Pour le SSD, sachant que de mémoire mon ancien 128go faisait 120go. Je dirais un peu moins de 250go 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------

Ça bouge, tout doucement, mais ça bouge !


Chilly Mazarin, France	 20/06/2012	 11:43	Lecture à l'arrivée


----------



## arnoParis12 (20 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> C'est à peu près ça oui, une semaine.
> 
> Pour le SSD, sachant que de mémoire mon ancien 128go faisait 120go. Je dirais un peu moins de 250go
> 
> ...



Chilly Mazarin, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					 				         				        20/06/2012 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		11:43 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Lecture à l'arrivée 		          			                      	                           						 						 	          		
on est tjrs dans le même camion


----------



## Motip (20 Juin 2012)

on attend votre test !! :rateau:


----------



## jacpapac (20 Juin 2012)

ed71 a dit:


> Hello, commandé le 13 256 8Go le 12 matin, expédié le 15, estimé pour le 26 et tjrs pas de tracking.. sinon qui peut dire la capacité réelle du SSD 256 ?


 
salut, pareil pour moi expédié le 15 mais toujours pas de tracking


----------



## sparo (20 Juin 2012)

Moi j'ai commandé un 11" / i7 / 8go / 128 Mo expédier le 15, pour l'instant il est à Amsterdam en "Arrived, not Cleared for Import" 

C long surtout que je me suis défait le dos et que je suis cloué au canapé (ça commence bien à peine 30 ans et je me défonce le dos en sortant ma fille du bain.....)


----------



## jaco67 (20 Juin 2012)

Ce n'est pas le premier mac que je commande, mais cela semble être le bazar.
Apple a du renégocier ses tarifs de transports à la baisse!

J'ai commandé un MBA13, config sur mesure, le 17/06, il est marqué expédié le 20.

Lorsque je vais voir le tracking sur expeditors.com, vu le poids cela semble être une palette qui va de Shangai a Amsterdam (arrivée aux NL le 25).

Je pense qu'ils envoient aux Pays-Bas, qui eux dispatchent en Europe.

Donc arrivée le 25 a Amsterdam, puis a strasbourg le 29/06.


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2012)

Motip : MacG ferra un meilleur test que nous, mais tu auras mon impression ! 

Arno : je pense que maintenant, c'est fini, ils vont prendre des chemins différents. Tous les colis d'UPS vont la-bas, après ils sont dispatchés partout en France.


----------



## arnoParis12 (20 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> Motip : MacG ferra un meilleur test que nous, mais tu auras mon impression !
> 
> Arno : je pense que maintenant, c'est fini, ils vont prendre des chemins différents. Tous les colis d'UPS vont la-bas, après ils sont dispatchés partout en France.



Oui je crois ! on se tient au courant demain ...


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2012)

Demain ? J'espère secrètement l'avoir ce soir. 

S'il arrive au centre UPS avant 20h, j'appel pour savoir si je peux venir le chercher !


----------



## arnoParis12 (20 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> Demain ? J'espère secrètement l'avoir ce soir.
> 
> S'il arrive au centre UPS avant 20h, j'appel pour savoir si je peux venir le chercher !



j'ai des doutes ! mais tiens moi au courant


----------



## Rom33 (20 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	 20/06/2012	 7:36	Lecture au départ
> 
> Il devrait arriver aujourd'hui sur Lille... Bien envie de les appeler pour aller le chercher plutôt que d'attendre demain !



J'ai commandé exactement la même config que toi mais j'ai une carte iTunes offerte avec l'Apple on Campus et du coup ça retarde énormément la livraison ! Mon Mac est encore à Amsterdam, je le reçois le 27... :rateau:


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2012)

Moi pas de cartes iTunes c'est pour ça. 
Mais t'inquiètes pas que je préfère le payer le prix payé, et ne pas avoir la carte !


----------



## jaco67 (20 Juin 2012)

Rom33 a dit:


> J'ai commandé exactement la même config que toi mais j'ai une carte iTunes offerte avec l'Apple on Campus et du coup ça retarde énormément la livraison ! Mon Mac est encore à Amsterdam, je le reçois le 27... :rateau:


 
Voici donc l'explication. J'ai également une carte itunes pour 1  dans ma commande.

Donc il va d'abord passer par Amsterdam....


----------



## majoras (20 Juin 2012)

J'ai commandé un Macbook Air 13' i5-256SSD-8Go RAM + Carte cadeau iTunes 79&#8364; cadeau, le 12/6/12. Prévu pour arriver chez moi le 27 Juin, ca a été expedié le 15/6/12.

Je n'ai toujours pas de suivi UPS, voici ou ça en est sur Expeditor :



> 21-Jun-2012 15:00:00 CEST                     Requested Delivery Date
> 20-Jun-2012 15:46:00 CEST                     Delivered to Consignee
> 20-Jun-2012 14:48:00 CEST                     Out for Delivery
> 19-Jun-2012 14:52:00 CEST                     Import Customs Release             AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)
> ...



Vivement l'arrivée de la bête ! Je suis quand même assez surpris des délais de livraisons qui me paraissent vachement long !


----------



## jacpapac (20 Juin 2012)

majoras a dit:


> J'ai commandé un Macbook Air 13' i5-256SSD-8Go RAM + Carte cadeau iTunes 79 cadeau, le 12/6/12. Prévu pour arriver chez moi le 27 Juin, ca a été expedié le 15/6/12.
> 
> Je n'ai toujours pas de suivi UPS, voici ou ça en est sur Expeditor :
> 
> ...


 
on est dans la même palette  copaing :love:


----------



## sparo (20 Juin 2012)

Pareil


----------



## Chrone (21 Juin 2012)

Je t'attends, gentil camion noir, siglé UPS !


Lesquin, France	 21/06/2012	 5:05	En cours de livraison


----------



## sparo (21 Juin 2012)

la chance .... je viens de regarder 12 h de route pour aller a amsterdam .... si le gasoil était pas si chère, j'y serais peut être aller directement


----------



## arnoParis12 (21 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> Je t'attends, gentil camion noir, siglé UPS !
> 
> 
> Lesquin, France     21/06/2012     5:05    En cours de livraison



St. Ouen, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					 				         				        21/06/2012 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		3:46 	          		 					  		          	 	          		En cours de livraison 		          			                      	                           						 						 	          		
> Tout pareil ! j'attends


----------



## Chrone (21 Juin 2012)

MacBook air reçu !


----------



## arnoParis12 (21 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> MacBook air reçu !



cool ! alors ? alors ?


----------



## Chrone (21 Juin 2012)

Alors ? 

Le livreur d'UPS est passé à 9h30. 
"Monsieur x ? Descendez j'ai un colis pour vous et je suis mal garé donc vite svp"

Euh oui d'accord... Mal aimable le mec quoi...

Ah c'était pour le Mac la question ? Jolie machine. 
La restauration Time machine est en cours donc je vais tester après. 

1ère impression rapide : ça va vite, c'est silencieux !


----------



## jaco67 (21 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> Alors ?
> 
> Le livreur d'UPS est passé à 9h30.
> "Monsieur x ? Descendez j'ai un colis pour vous et je suis mal garé donc vite svp"
> ...


 
Je suis ravi pour toi, j'attends le mien le 29/06...
Une question, je compte aussi restaurer depuis TM, restaures-tu aussi les programmes, la bibliotheuqe, etc..? 

Merci


----------



## Chrone (21 Juin 2012)

Ah oui, je restaure TOUTE ma précédente machine.

Mon disque dur externe étant un USB 3, ça speed


----------



## jaco67 (21 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> Ah oui, je restaure TOUTE ma précédente machine.
> 
> Mon disque dur externe étant un USB 3, ça speed


 
Merci, je suis pressé de pouvoir en faire de même.
J'ai commandé la même config que toi, au disque dur prêt qui sera un 256Go.


----------



## Chrone (21 Juin 2012)

Trop petit pour en faire une machine principale (enfin pour moi). 

Pas déçu pour l'instant, c'est vraiment une belle (grosse) MAJ du Macbook air que nous avons la.


----------



## jacpapac (21 Juin 2012)

majoras, sparo, des nouvelles de vos macbooks?


----------



## sparo (21 Juin 2012)

Ben je suis passée ce matin en "Out for delivery" donc je pense que maintenant il faut attendre que mon macbook soit récupérer par UPS ....
Mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit chaud pour la livraison avant ce WE .....


----------



## Chrone (21 Juin 2012)

C'est même impossible à mon avis, sachant qu'UPS ne livre pas le samedi, cela ferra trop juste pour être livré demain


----------



## ed71 (21 Juin 2012)

Reçu ce midi par TNT sans avoir eu le tracking number.. sur le suivi Apple, le 13' haut de gamme en 8Go avec carte iTunes commandé le 12 matin.. quelle finition!!


----------



## Chrone (21 Juin 2012)

ed71 a dit:


> Reçu ce midi par TNT sans avoir eu le tracking number.. sur le suivi Apple, le 13' haut de gamme en 8Go avec carte iTunes commandé le 12 matin.. quelle finition!!



en voilà une bonne nouvelle !

Ceux qui n'ont pas le tracking vont veiller à la fenêtre toute la fin de journée


----------



## ed71 (21 Juin 2012)

Pour info 251go dans utilitaire de disque le SSD.. Par contre dans /private, pas eu le temps de regarder de prêt, il y a 1 fichier genre "photo" du système de prêt de 8go!


----------



## jacpapac (21 Juin 2012)

toujours pas de tracking 

je crois que le dossier photo c'est pour pouvoir ré installer Lion sans avoir besoin d'un cd...


----------



## ed71 (21 Juin 2012)

C'est sancé être une partition.. installé d'ailleurs


----------



## Chrone (21 Juin 2012)

C'est une partition à part, elle se nomme 'Recovery' si je ne dis pas de bêtises


----------



## jacpapac (21 Juin 2012)

ah ok


----------



## sparo (21 Juin 2012)

bon je suis passer en "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" ... Wait ans see !!


----------



## Patatix (21 Juin 2012)

Bonjour ! 

J'ai commandé hier un Macbook air 13" sur le refurb ! Et depuis hier soir, ça a pas changé

Commandé le 20 juin 2012
Afficher / Modifier les détails de la commande : Préparation de lexpédition  Livraison  21 Jun, 2012 - 22 Jun, 2012.

Vais-je le recevoir demain ? J'ai bien peur que non et que je me fasse livrer que Samedi ou Lundi ... 

Votre avis ? 

Merci !


----------



## Chrone (21 Juin 2012)

Si tu as commandé le 20, pour moi, non, tu ne seras pas livré demain.

Samedi ça ne risque pas, UPS ne livre pas.

Ça sera donc, certainement, lundi


----------



## Patatix (21 Juin 2012)

Rahlala, moi qui voulait me faire livrer avant se week end pour en profiter, c'est cuit ! 
Le problème, c'est que le statut ne bouge pas, ça m'inquiète un peu. Si c'était expédié, je serai plus heureux ! 
Je suis tellement impatient, c'est fou !


----------



## Chrone (21 Juin 2012)

On l'est tous, il suffit de lire ce topic !

Le suivi n'est pas instantané non plus.
De toute façon, désolé de te décevoir, mais pour cette semaine n'espère même pas, c'est peine perdue.


----------



## Patatix (21 Juin 2012)

J'ai lu !
Ils font esperer quand même "Livraison  21 Jun, 2012 - 22 Jun, 2012" rahlala.
Enfin bref, vivement. Sinon, les refurb, ils viennent essentiellement d'Amsterdam ?


----------



## Chrone (21 Juin 2012)

Apple a un stock de machines là-bas, quand c'est en stock, ça part de Hollande quasi à chaque fois


----------



## Patatix (21 Juin 2012)

Date de livraison estimée	Jun 22, 2012 (Source suivi UPS)

Mon colis est expédié, pris en charge par UPS, le mail de confirmation d'apple me dis "Nous estimons que votre commande sera livrée à l'adresse indiquée au plus tard le 22/06/2012."

Normalement, demain c'est bon ?


----------



## Chrone (21 Juin 2012)

Ah bah là du coup oui.
S'il est déjà pris en charge par UPS et qu'eux même t'indiquent le 22 juin, ça sera tenu


----------



## arnoParis12 (21 Juin 2012)

Après quelques minutes de test ... le macbook air est impressionnant !
Je suis passé d'un macbook pro (de 2009) à ce nouveau macbook air 13" et y'a pas photo ! le ssd fait démarrer toutes les applis hyper rapidement ... tout semble aller vite ...


----------



## jacpapac (21 Juin 2012)

pour info, j'ai mon numéro de tracking TNT, il a été pris en charge aujourd'hui et à 19h il était au "Arnhem Hub" en transit...
Sur la page de suivi apple il est marqué : Date de livraison estimée Jun 22, 2012

J'espère pouvoir voir un "out for delivery" demain à mon réveil 
Au départ ma date de livraison était : 25-27 juin


----------



## majoras (22 Juin 2012)

La date de livraison estimée par TNT et Apple est à présent le 22Juin, soit aujourd'hui (contre le 27 auparavant). Ça tombe bien; je suis en congé jusqu'à mardi, alors le recevoir aujourd'hui serait parfait


----------



## Chrone (22 Juin 2012)

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Motip (22 Juin 2012)

Je suis ce post... 8jours pour etre livré si on veut juste 4Go de plus ... :-( sa m'emmerde de commander et d'attendre 8jours !! :-/


----------



## Patatix (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour !

Je post avec mon nouveau macbook air 13" commandé mercredi !

C'est du BONHEUR APPLE !!!!!


----------



## matbzh68 (22 Juin 2012)

Commandé le 15 juin 2012, un 13" avec 8GB et reçu le 21 juin au matin avec TNT.

Bonne réception à tous.

Enjoy 

Ciao


----------



## Chrone (22 Juin 2012)

Motip a dit:


> Je suis ce post... 8jours pour etre livré si on veut juste 4Go de plus ... :-( sa m'emmerde de commander et d'attendre 8jours !! :-/



Moi ce qui m'emmerderai, c'est d'être juste en RAM avec une machine payée plus de 1500, juste pour ne pas avoir attendu 1 semaine...


----------



## majoras (22 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> Tiens nous au courant



Je viens de recevoir mon précieux ! Je vous laisse, je vais donc essayer d'apprendre Mac OS ! (après plus de 10 ans sous Windows, je n'ai aucun repères.)

Je reviendrai donc vous voir dès que j'aurai un soucis d'adaptation. Bonne journée


----------



## Patatix (22 Juin 2012)

Et bah, que dire ? Quelques heures d'utilisation après .... FANTASTIQUE !!!!!! Franchement, pour moi, exit les windows, je reste sur apple un bon et loooong moment !


----------



## Chrone (22 Juin 2012)




----------



## sparo (22 Juin 2012)

Bon çà y est j'ai un numéro de tracking mais pour l'instant le site de TNT ne donne pas beaucoup d'infos sur l'avancement .....


----------



## Clem03 (22 Juin 2012)

Ca marche si on a commandé un 2011 ?


----------



## Chrone (22 Juin 2012)

Clem03 a dit:


> Ca marche si on a commandé un 2011 ?



Si tu as commandé en 2011, j'espère que tu l'as reçu depuis le temps, non ?


----------



## Clem03 (22 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> Si tu as commandé en 2011, j'espère que tu l'as reçu depuis le temps, non ?





J'ai dit "un" et non pas "en"


----------



## arnoParis12 (22 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


>



Voilà ... après 24h d'utilisation ... ce macbook air 13" version 2012 est excellent !
Passer d'un macbook pro 15" datant de 2009 à cette machine donne l'impression d'un énorme saut de performance ... surement du fait du ssd, iPhoto se charge en 2 sec, il fallait que j'attende sur mon macbook pro ... et tout est fluide ... et quelle finesse ...
Vraiment, je me répète ce macbook est génial !


----------



## Chrone (23 Juin 2012)

C'est vrai que pour la rapidité, c'est beaucoup lié au SSD


----------



## sparo (23 Juin 2012)

Shangai => Amsterdam => belgique ...cela ce rapproche d'un autre coté j'habite en bretagne c'est pas super directe .....


----------



## Motip (23 Juin 2012)

J'ai une question, si on n'es paq present le jour de la livraison... Comment faire ? Le livreur le depose à la poste le lendemain ?


----------



## zeuss14 (23 Juin 2012)

Voici les infos que j'ai pour mon MBA 13" 8Go i5 128DD : 

25-Jun-2012 15:00:00 CEST	Requested Delivery Date			
22-Jun-2012 16:30:00 CEST (est.)	Estimated Time of Arrival	PUDONG, SHANGHAI, CHINA (PVG)	AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	PVG-AMS:
22-Jun-2012 15:43:00 CEST	At Final Destination		AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	
22-Jun-2012 10:43:00 SGT	Confirmed on Board	PUDONG, SHANGHAI, CHINA (PVG)	AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	PVG-AMS: KL9974/22
22-Jun-2012 10:43:00 SGT (est.)	Booked	PUDONG, SHANGHAI, CHINA (PVG)	AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	PVG-AMS: KL9974/22
21-Jun-2012 12:00:00 CEST	Comm Docs Received		AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	
21-Jun-2012 08:56:00 SGT	Freight Received w/Docs			
21-Jun-2012 08:54:00 SGT	Client Called for Pickup			

Commandé le 17 juin, avez des idées sur la date de livraison approximative ??? J'en ai mare d'attendre ...


----------



## jaco67 (23 Juin 2012)

zeuss14 a dit:


> Voici les infos que j'ai pour mon MBA 13" 8Go i5 128DD :
> 
> 25-Jun-2012 15:00:00 CEST	Requested Delivery Date
> 22-Jun-2012 16:30:00 CEST (est.)	Estimated Time of Arrival	PUDONG, SHANGHAI, CHINA (PVG)	AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	PVG-AMS:
> ...


Nous sommes dans la même galère, enfin nos mba sont sur la même pallette.
Le suivi nous indique qu'Apple les attendait dans leur depot le 25 ( Tilburg sud des Pays Bas).
Mais mauvaise nouvelle, ce même suivi nous apprend que cela sera livré le 26 ( a Tilburg).
Nos commandes devaient etre en France le 29, ce sera donc certainement le 01/07!


----------



## zeuss14 (23 Juin 2012)

Ca me soule, si j'avais su j'aurais pas pris la carte cadeau iTunes ...


----------



## tsss (23 Juin 2012)

Motip a dit:


> J'ai une question, si on n'es paq present le jour de la livraison... Comment faire ? Le livreur le depose à la poste le lendemain ?



Salut,

Il me semble que si c'est UPS, il te représente le produit 2 fois; si c'est TNT tu dois contacter le service client Apple pour demander une re-proposition du colis, mais c'est peut être l'inverse !

Quoiqu'il en soit, si tu n'es pas présent le jour du premier passage, tu auras un avis de passage, à ce moment tu peux contacter le service client Apple pour leur demander une livraison à une autre adresse (ami, famille ..).

Bonne attente à tous ... & pour les nouveaux arrivant sous Os X, prenez le temps de passer par là, par ici et aussi par là, bonne & heureuse découverte !

@+


----------



## Chrone (23 Juin 2012)

zeuss14 a dit:


> Ca me soule, si j'avais su j'aurais pas pris la carte cadeau iTunes ...



Tu préfères "jeter" 80 pour l'avoir plus rapidement ?


----------



## aunisien (23 Juin 2012)

MBA rendu à Liège, livraison estimée le 25...


----------



## Clem03 (24 Juin 2012)

Préparation de lexpédition  Depuis hier soir, il leur faut 12 heures pour le mettre dans un carton 

Livraison  25 Jun, 2012 - 26 Jun, 2012


----------



## b1792 (24 Juin 2012)

Salut tout le monde !

Pour ma part, j'ai commandé le 20 juin un Macbook air 13 pouces avec 8 go de ram, sur l'Apple store éducation (premier achat Apple).

Expédié le 22, les dates de livraisons sont estimée entre le  2 et 4 juillet.

Comment vous faites pour suivre votre commande ? Quand je clique sur suivre la livraison, j'ai pas plus d'info. Et le 4 juillet, ça me parait loin pour une commande déjà expédiée depuis deux jours.

Des infos ? merci.


----------



## aunisien (24 Juin 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/11789072-post44.html


----------



## b1792 (24 Juin 2012)

aunisien a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/11789072-post44.html




Génial ! Merci !!!


----------



## Chrone (24 Juin 2012)

Content de voir que ce topic plait !

Le MacBook air est vraiment une excellente machine.
J'ai hâte de lire le test de MacG.

Vous l'utilisez en tant que machine principale ? Ou en supplément d'une autre machine ? Ça serait intéressant de le détailler dans votre suivi, histoire de voir à quoi ce petit bijou va vous servir


----------



## Clem03 (24 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> Content de voir que ce topic plait !
> 
> Le MacBook air est vraiment une excellente machine.
> J'ai hâte de lire le test de MacG.
> ...



Il sera ma machine principale (4go I5 refurb) pour mes études, pas besoin d'un foudre de guerre, et j'ai aussi un Imac (celui de la maisonnée )  pour ce qui est Photoshop, 3d, ect...

En tous cas, il a pas l'air de vouloir quitter son dépôt, préparation de la livraison depuis hier midi...
Et ils m'annoncent livraison demain ou mardi ! Si ils tiennent parole pour demain, je les appelle pour les féliciter !


----------



## b1792 (24 Juin 2012)

Pour ma part, ce sera ma machine principale également, l'écran de mon vaio ayant rendu l'âme.


----------



## zeuss14 (25 Juin 2012)

Ça avance ... à quand le tracking UPS ou TNT ???

Event Date 			Description 			Origin 			Destination 			Remarks 		 	  	 	   			 				 				 					25-Jun-2012 15:00:00 CEST 				 						 			Requested Delivery Date 			


  		 			 				 				 					25-Jun-2012 07:58:00 CEST 				 						 			Import Customs Release 			
			AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS) 			12 286358 - WHITE - 001  		 			 				 				 					25-Jun-2012 07:57:00 CEST 				 						 			Decl. Lodged w Customs 			
			AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS) 			001  		 			 				 					22-Jun-2012 16:30:00 CEST (est.)	 				 				 						 			Estimated Time of Arrival 			PUDONG, SHANGHAI, CHINA (PVG) 			AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS) 			PVG-AMS:   		 			 				 				 					22-Jun-2012 15:43:00 CEST 				 						 			At Final Destination 			
			AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS) 			
  		 			 				 				 					22-Jun-2012 10:43:00 SGT 				 						 			Confirmed on Board 			PUDONG, SHANGHAI, CHINA (PVG) 			AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS) 			PVG-AMS: KL9974/22   		 			 				 					22-Jun-2012 10:43:00 SGT (est.)	 				 				 						 			Booked 			PUDONG, SHANGHAI, CHINA (PVG) 			AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS) 			PVG-AMS: KL9974/22   		 			 				 				 					21-Jun-2012 12:00:00 CEST 				 						 			Comm Docs Received 			
			AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS) 			
  		 			 				 				 					21-Jun-2012 08:56:00 SGT 				 						 			Freight Received w/Docs 			


  		 			 				 				 					21-Jun-2012 08:54:00 SGT 				 						 			Client Called for Pickup


----------



## jaco67 (25 Juin 2012)

zeuss14 a dit:


> Ça avance ... à quand le tracking UPS ou TNT ???
> 
> Event Date             Description             Origin             Destination             Remarks                                                                                            25-Jun-2012 15:00:00 CEST                                                       Requested Delivery Date
> 
> ...


 
On ne s'excite pas...mon MBA est sur la même pallette.
Celle-ci va d'abord rejoindre le dépot Apple, puis ils vont devoir traiter toutes les commandes qui sont sur cette pallette pour y ajouter une carte itune...
On nous annonce une livraison le 29, donc expédition certainement le 27...
si nous pouvions avoir une bonne nouvelle et être livré avant, je suis preneur...mais j'ai des doutes. Elle ne sera livré a Apple que le 26!


----------



## Motip (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, enfin décidé pour mon achat, 

je souhaiterai le recevoir un lundi (jour de repos, comme ils ne livrent pas le samedi à priori ...)
parmis ceux qui ont commandé le MBA avc la version 8Go de RAM, qui l'a reçu un lundi ? et surtout quel "jour" l'avez vous commandé ?

mon problème est qu'en journée il n'y a personne chez moi pour la reception... et je rentre du boulot vers 18h30 ...

et comme déjà 8jours d'attente je trouve celà très long ... alors si je doit attendre 2/3jours de plus : /


----------



## b1792 (25 Juin 2012)

@Motip : ça me parait compliqué d'être livré à une date précise, c'est pas plus simple de demander la livraison sur ton lieu de travail ?

Pour ma part j'en suis là : 


_28-Jun-2012 15:00:00 CEST	Requested Delivery Date			
26-Jun-2012 11:01:00 CEST (est.)	Est Arrival at Dest	PUDONG, SHANGHAI, CHINA (PVG)	AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	PVG-AMS: KL894/25 PVG AMS
25-Jun-2012 23:10:00 SGT (est.)	Booked	PUDONG, SHANGHAI, CHINA (PVG)	AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	PVG-AMS: KL894/25
23-Jun-2012 14:16:00 CEST	Comm Docs Received		AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	
23-Jun-2012 15:11:00 SGT	Freight Received w/Docs			
23-Jun-2012 08:51:00 SGT	Client Called for Pickup_ 


Si j'ai bien compris, arrivée à Amsterdam le 26 et livraison finale le 28 ?


----------



## Chrone (25 Juin 2012)

Motip a dit:


> Bonjour, enfin décidé pour mon achat,
> 
> je souhaiterai le recevoir un lundi (jour de repos, comme ils ne livrent pas le samedi à priori ...)
> parmis ceux qui ont commandé le MBA avc la version 8Go de RAM, qui l'a reçu un lundi ? et surtout quel "jour" l'avez vous commandé ?
> ...



Commande aujourd'hui ou demain, au pire si tu reçois la commande samedi et que tu n'es pas là, tu demandes une nouvelle livraison pour samedi et c'est réglé


----------



## Motip (25 Juin 2012)

ils livrent pas le samedi non ?

commander aujourdhui pour dans 5 JOURS (samedi), celà me parait un peu optimiste non ?


----------



## geek42 (25 Juin 2012)

Coucou,

Moi qui était pressé d'avoir mon macbook air,

J'ai ce message sur le suivi d'UPS :


> Chilly Mazarin, France	 25/06/2012	 10:48	*Retard du colis-contrôle de sécurité supplémentaire par un organisme public/autre-indépendant de la volonté d'UPS. / Une carte postale a ete envoyee au destinataire lui demandant de contacter UPS.*
> 25/06/2012	 10:46	Retard du colis-contrôle de sécurité supplémentaire par un organisme public/autre-indépendant de la volonté d'UPS. / UPS fournira les détails à l'expéditeur.



ça ve dire quoi exactement? que je devrais me déplacer?


----------



## Chrone (25 Juin 2012)

Motip a dit:


> ils livrent pas le samedi non ?
> 
> commander aujourdhui pour dans 5 JOURS (samedi), celà me parait un peu optimiste non ?



Le samedi il ne livre effectivement je m'embrouille les pinceaux. UPS peut livrer où tu veux, donc au pire fait livrer chez quelqu'un de dispo. Moi je pense qu'aujourd'hui pour lundi prochain ça peut le faire, mais bon.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------




geek42 a dit:


> Coucou,
> 
> Moi qui était pressé d'avoir mon macbook air,
> 
> ...



Essaye de joindre UPS.


----------



## sc4497 (25 Juin 2012)

_Autant pour moi, ma question a déjà été répondue_


----------



## aunisien (25 Juin 2012)

Yes reçu avec une journée d'avance finalement !


----------



## Chrone (25 Juin 2012)

aunisien a dit:


> Yes reçu avec une journée d'avance finalement !



Super ! 

Alors, impressions ?


----------



## JarJar (25 Juin 2012)

Moi je viens de passer en Out for Delivery sur le site expeditors ! Date de livraison prévu sur le site d'Apple : 29 juin !


----------



## tsss (25 Juin 2012)

J'y vais de mon petit suivi !
MBA 11" / i5 / 8 go / 256 go, Commandé le 21/06, estimation pour le 29, révisée au 27 !


Localisation	   Date	         Heure Locale	  Activité
Shanghai, China	   26/06/2012	 0:08	                  Lecture d'exportation
Shanghai, China	   25/06/2012	 15:45	          Lecture au départ
                           25/06/2012	 13:15	          Lecture de l'origine
China	           25/06/2012	 1:36	                  Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS

Great !


----------



## aunisien (25 Juin 2012)

Chrone a dit:


> Super !
> 
> Alors, impressions ?



En passant d'un macbook blanc au MBA c'est comment dire ... incomparable ! 

Son design, poids, son silence ne me font pas regretter mon choix (par rapport à un MBP), rien que le clavier qui s'allume tout seul lorsque la luminosité diminue, j'adore !

Coté performance, il faut que je joue plus longtemps avec pour vous en parler, je viens de faire les maj et je découvre aussi Lion car j'en étais resté à SL. 

Pour l'instant que du bonheur.


----------



## sparo (25 Juin 2012)

Livraison programmé demain ... Yes !!!


----------



## jaco67 (26 Juin 2012)

Pour ma part, mon MBA est arrivée chez Apple aux Pays-Bas.
Combien de temps vont ils mettre pour y rajouter la carte iTunes et m'expédier cela...l'attente est bien longue!


----------



## Clem03 (26 Juin 2012)

Il arrive dans la journée...


----------



## sc4497 (26 Juin 2012)

jaco67 a dit:


> Pour ma part, mon MBA est arrivée chez Apple aux Pays-Bas.
> Combien de temps vont ils mettre pour y rajouter la carte iTunes et m'expédier cela...l'attente est bien longue!


 
Même palette, même combat.
J'ai une date de livraison finale prévue le 29, allez, on peut espérer 1 jour d'avance 
Ajouter carte itunes : 1 jour (le 26/06)
Transport Ams/Paris : 1 jour (le 27)
Livraison le 28.

J'y crois !


----------



## jaco67 (26 Juin 2012)

sc4497 a dit:


> Même palette, même combat.
> J'ai une date de livraison finale prévue le 29, allez, on peut espérer 1 jour d'avance
> Ajouter carte itunes : 1 jour (le 26/06)
> Transport Ams/Paris : 1 jour (le 27)
> ...


 
J'adhère a ta prévision...J'espère que Strasbourg est aussi bien desservi que Paris!


----------



## jaco67 (26 Juin 2012)

Il y aurait il un sympathique forumeur qui a réceptionné un MBA et qui a transité par Amsterdam? Il pourrait nous dire dans quel délai il a reçu son MBA après réception sur plateforme à Masterdam ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Si je commande le modèle 13° de base avec juste l'option 8go de ram demain sur le store éducation avec la carte 80, je devrais le recevoir aux alentours de quand ? (je pars dans 10 jours ...)


----------



## jaco67 (26 Juin 2012)

Kahashi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si je commande le modèle 13° de base avec juste l'option 8go de ram demain sur le store éducation avec la carte 80, je devrais le recevoir aux alentours de quand ? (je pars dans 10 jours ...)


 

Si tu commandes avec la carte itunes, le délais sera de l'ordre de 2 semaines.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse. Et sans la carte iTunes ?


----------



## JarJar (26 Juin 2012)

sc4497 a dit:


> Même palette, même combat.
> J'ai une date de livraison finale prévue le 29, allez, on peut espérer 1 jour d'avance
> Ajouter carte itunes : 1 jour (le 26/06)
> Transport Ams/Paris : 1 jour (le 27)
> ...




La même ! Je viens de passer en livraison programmée, toujours pour le 29. J'ai peu d'espoir de l'avoir avant vu que je suis dans le Sud de la France.


----------



## jaco67 (26 Juin 2012)

Kahashi a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Et sans la carte iTunes ?


 
Sans la carte, je dirais 6 jours ouvrés (3 pour l'expédition + 3 acheminement), donc une semaine compte tenu du week-end.


----------



## ed71 (26 Juin 2012)

jaco67 a dit:


> Sans la carte, je dirais 6 jours ouvrés (3 pour l'expédition + 3 acheminement), donc une semaine compte tenu du week-end.



avec carte, commandé le 12/06 matin avec 8go, reçu le 21/06 midi (Amsterdam 2/3 jours avant)


----------



## Superlussa (26 Juin 2012)

jaco67 a dit:


> Si tu commandes avec la carte itunes, le délais sera de l'ordre de 2 semaines.



je viens de le commander aujourdhui avec carte itune et livraison prevu vers le 10 juillet


----------



## sparo (26 Juin 2012)

Je vous écrit du précieux quel merveille !!!!

Commander le 15 reçu le 26 juin, 8go / i7 / 128 go


----------



## jaco67 (26 Juin 2012)

Mon statut vient de changer.
Livraison prévue le 27 par tnt!
Youpi!


----------



## sc4497 (26 Juin 2012)

Rien de nouveau pour moi, dommage, mais content pour toi .
On ne devrait pas nous faire saliver comme cela !

EDIT : Idem ! Arrive demain !


----------



## zeuss14 (26 Juin 2012)

Yeh Jaco ... idem pour moi ...


----------



## zeuss14 (27 Juin 2012)

Par contre, comment vous faites pour savoir que c'est TNT ? car j'ai essayer les différentes ref sur leur site, il me donne rien ...


----------



## jaco67 (27 Juin 2012)

zeuss14 a dit:


> Par contre, comment vous faites pour savoir que c'est TNT ? car j'ai essayer les différentes ref sur leur site, il me donne rien ...


 
Lorsque tu vas sur ton tracking sur l'apple store, le nom du transporteur, ainsi que le numéro de colis sont indiqués.


----------



## tsss (27 Juin 2012)

Le tracking parfait 

l'attente grisante n'aura pas été interminable :







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h03 ----------




tsss a dit:


> Le tracking parfait
> 
> l'attente grisante n'aura pas été interminable :
> 
> .....



je me sens un peu comme dans la peau d'Hannibal Smith, cigare au bec ... "j'adore quand un plan ce déroule sans accroc ...."

=]


----------



## zeuss14 (27 Juin 2012)

Reçu !!!


----------



## tsss (27 Juin 2012)

zeuss14 a dit:


> Reçu !!!



Ici, en cours de réinstallation !


----------



## jaco67 (27 Juin 2012)

Reçu pour ma part vers 11h00, transfert des données avec time machine, et ça roule!


----------



## zeuss14 (27 Juin 2012)

Quel méthode utilisez vous pour la réinstallation ?


----------



## tsss (27 Juin 2012)

zeuss14 a dit:


> Quel méthode utilisez vous pour la réinstallation ?



La méthode préconisée pour moi, démarrage via la touche "alt" sur la partition de secours et .... réinstallation avec formatage du disque !
C'est un peu long, car Lion est téléchargé via le Mac Apple Store, donc il est conseillé d'avoir une bonne connexion adsl.
Pour exemple, avec une ligne adsl 2 j'ai mis un peu moins de 3 heures à télécharger Lion, après l'installation en elle même est très rapide.


----------



## jaco67 (27 Juin 2012)

Cela m'interesse aussi, car je vais vendre mon ancien MBA.
Pour le formatage et installation de Mac os, je maitrise.
Mais comment, laisser le choix après redémarrage, du nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe?


----------



## zeuss14 (27 Juin 2012)

Vu le faible nombre de Drivers présent dans Lion, et la sortie de Mointain Lion dans quelque temps, quel est l'intérêt de formater maintenant ?


----------



## jaco67 (27 Juin 2012)

zeuss14 a dit:


> Vu le faible nombre de Drivers présent dans Lion, et la sortie de Mointain Lion dans quelque temps, quel est l'intérêt de formater maintenant ?



La revente.


----------



## zeuss14 (27 Juin 2012)

jaco67 a dit:


> La revente.



Comment la revente ... tu vas pas revendre le MBA que tu viens tout juste de recevoir ??? :mouais:


----------



## jaco67 (27 Juin 2012)

zeuss14 a dit:


> Comment la revente ... tu vas pas revendre le MBA que tu viens tout juste de recevoir ??? :mouais:



Non, mais le nouveau vient en remplacement d'un plus ancien...que je revends.


----------



## romanof47 (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde !! 
Commande effectuée le 26 Juin, 13" / i5 / 8GO / 128GO + cartes iTunes.
Quand pensez-vous que j'aurais le suivi?

Merci


----------



## tsss (28 Juin 2012)

romanof47 a dit:


> ...
> Quand pensez-vous que j'aurais le suivi?
> ...



Quand ta commande passera à l'étape "envoyé" 
A ce moment tu pourras cliquer sur "suivi de la commande" et tu pourras connaitre le transporteur et le n° de suivi.

Bonne attente !


----------



## romanof47 (28 Juin 2012)

Merci


----------



## jaco67 (28 Juin 2012)

romanof47 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde !!
> Commande effectuée le 26 Juin, 13" / i5 / 8GO / 128GO + cartes iTunes.
> Quand pensez-vous que j'aurais le suivi?
> 
> Merci


 
Comme tu as commandé une carte itunes, ton MBA partira de chine vers Amsterdam pour que la carte y soit jointe.

tu auras d'abord une numéro d'expédition qui sera en fait celui de la palette sur laquelle est ton MBA; tu pourras suivre l'avancement de cette palette sur expeditors.com, ce suivi t'indiquera quand Apple l'aura aux Pays-Bas.

Puis  1 ou 2 jours plus tard, tu auras sur le suivi apple, le nom du transporteur (tnt)+ numéro de suivi...et tu l'auras le lendemain!


----------



## firetux (28 Juin 2012)

Pour ma part : 

MacBook Air, 13 Pouces ( + carte itunes )
1.8GHz Intel Dual-Core Core i5
8GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
128GB Flash Storage
Keyboard USA

Commander le 25, expedié a l'instant, livraison prevu le 10/07 :


----------



## romanof47 (29 Juin 2012)

jaco67 a dit:


> Comme tu as commandé une carte itunes, ton MBA partira de chine vers Amsterdam pour que la carte y soit jointe.
> 
> tu auras d'abord une numéro d'expédition qui sera en fait celui de la palette sur laquelle est ton MBA; tu pourras suivre l'avancement de cette palette sur expeditors.com, ce suivi t'indiquera quand Apple l'aura aux Pays-Bas.
> 
> Puis  1 ou 2 jours plus tard, tu auras sur le suivi apple, le nom du transporteur (tnt)+ numéro de suivi...et tu l'auras le lendemain!



Merci pour cet éclaircissement. Je viens de voir expédition de Shangai le 29/06 et livraison prévue le 06/07 au plus tard (normalement)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2012)

Modèle 13° de base avec option 8go de ram.

Commandé le 27, expédié aujourd'hui, livraison estimée le 5 juillet.


----------



## Hibo (30 Juin 2012)

Pour ma part, livraison prévue sur le site apple le 29 et toujours pas là..

Par contre sur le site TNT il y a marqué "Statut colis: Reçu partiellement" et il a été ramassé le 28 par leurs services, quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer sur ce que celà signifie?. Merci


----------



## mouton power (1 Juillet 2012)

Salut,
Je suis nouveau dans le monde mac !
Je viens de commander le nouveau Macbook air !
C'est le 13 pouces, 4go de ram, i5, 128 go ! Je suis super impassiant de le recevoir !
livraison prévu le 4 ou 5 Juillet avant 9h30 !
Pour la livraison express, et elle vraiment assurée avant 9h30 ?


----------



## pouet13 (2 Juillet 2012)

salut

nouveau aussi chez MAc j'ai commandé  MBA 13" 2.0GHz + 8Go de Ram, SSD à 256Go, carte Ithunes , livraison vers le 14 juillet


----------



## tsss (2 Juillet 2012)

mouton power a dit:


> ....
> Pour la livraison express, et elle vraiment assurée avant 9h30 ?



Normalement oui, pas d'inquiétude !



pouet13 a dit:


> salut
> 
> nouveau aussi chez MAc j'ai commandé  MBA 13" 2.0GHz + 8Go de Ram, SSD à 256Go, carte Ithunes , livraison vers le 14 juillet



[MECHANT]C'est dans trop longtemps .......[/MECHANT], mais ce sera bien après, et puis cette longue attente a quand même un coté un peu grisant


----------



## pouet13 (2 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> [MECHANT]C'est dans trop longtemps .......[/MECHANT],




m'en fout j 'en ai jamais eu à par un hacki... donc je suis serein .... mais ptin que c'est longggggggg  :love:


----------



## matb22 (3 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> salut
> 
> nouveau aussi chez MAc j'ai commandé  MBA 13" 2.0GHz + 8Go de Ram, SSD à 256Go, carte Ithunes , livraison vers le 14 juillet



Livraison pour le 10 ou 12 j'ai commandé avant hier 


C'est long...:love:


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (4 Juillet 2012)

matb22 a dit:


> Livraison pour le 10 ou 12 j'ai commandé avant hier
> 
> 
> C'est long...:love:



Long ?
J'ai commandé mon MBA 13" 8Go RAM le 23/06 avec les 80 euros de carte de réduction Apple. Le MBA est sortie d'Amsterdam seulement hier, depuis aucune nouvelle et sur le site internet d'apple livraison prévue le 10/07.

Soit... 17 jours d'attente.
Donc ne vous plaignez pas. Interdit. :sleep:


----------



## pouet13 (4 Juillet 2012)

casse pas le moral toi   je veux mon MBA .....


----------



## matb22 (4 Juillet 2012)

Votre commande W0000007 a été expédiée.


Comme quoi suffit de râler


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (4 Juillet 2012)

matb22 a dit:


> Votre commande W0000007 a été expédiée.
> 
> 
> Comme quoi suffit de râler



Comment ?


----------



## romanof47 (4 Juillet 2012)

MacBook air 13" reçu ce midi. Vraiment super rien a dire.
Sinon pour la cartes iTunes de 80 euros c'est sur le compte Apple que c'est credité ou c'est une carte qui est censée être dans le colis avec le MacBook air?
Merci


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (4 Juillet 2012)

romanof47 a dit:


> MacBook air 13" reçu ce midi. Vraiment super rien a dire.
> Sinon pour la cartes iTunes de 80 euros c'est sur le compte Apple que c'est credité ou c'est une carte qui est censée être dans le colis avec le MacBook air?
> Merci



Elle doit être dans ton colis.
Tu avais commandé ton mba quand ?


----------



## matb22 (4 Juillet 2012)

Bobow_Danceur a dit:


> Comment ?



C'est une blague  j


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (4 Juillet 2012)

matb22 a dit:


> C'est une blague  j



Je perds mon sens de l'humour à mesure que les jours s'égrainent x).


----------



## pouet13 (4 Juillet 2012)

romanof47 a dit:


> MacBook air 13" reçu ce midi. Vraiment super rien a dire.
> Sinon pour la cartes iTunes de 80 euros c'est sur le compte Apple que c'est credité ou c'est une carte qui est censée être dans le colis avec le MacBook air?
> Merci



* 									Recevez votre carte. 									
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

 								 									Entrez le code figurant au dos de votre Carte Cadeau Étudiant  dans votre compte iTunes. Votre compte sera automatiquement crédité.


----------



## romanof47 (4 Juillet 2012)

Bobow_Danceur a dit:


> Elle doit être dans ton colis.
> Tu avais commandé ton mba quand ?



Je l'avais commané le 26 juin


----------



## pouet13 (5 Juillet 2012)

commandé le 2, expédié le 4 y a plus qu 'à attendre


----------



## matb22 (5 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> commandé le 2, expédié le 4 y a plus qu 'à attendre


 Ils sont dans le même avion la


----------



## pouet13 (5 Juillet 2012)

matb22 a dit:


> Ils sont dans le même avion la


Cool puisque nos MBA sont frères je te rajoute des points de disco brother  :love:


----------



## matb22 (5 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> Cool puisque nos MBA sont frères je te rajoute des points de disco brother  :love:




Ils sont même jumeaux


----------



## scribox (5 Juillet 2012)

Bobow_Danceur a dit:


> Long ?
> J'ai commandé mon MBA 13" 8Go RAM le 23/06 avec les 80 euros de carte de réduction Apple. Le MBA est sortie d'Amsterdam seulement hier, depuis aucune nouvelle et sur le site internet d'apple livraison prévue le 10/07.
> 
> Soit... 17 jours d'attente.
> Donc ne vous plaignez pas. Interdit. :sleep:



Commandé le 27 avec exactement la même configuration et la carte de 80 euros, expédié le 29 avec une livraison estimée au 11 juillet...

Ce matin bonne surprise, le colis est pris en charge par TNT et le délai de livraison a été revu à la baisse -> *pour demain !!!*


----------



## pouet13 (5 Juillet 2012)

scribox a dit:


> *pour demain !!!*



Cool


----------



## scribox (6 Juillet 2012)

Pour un 13" 8Go 128mb + carte cadeau iTunes 80... (commandé le 27/06, expédié le 29, prévu de base le 11 juillet, reçu le 06)




Tracking Expeditors


> 05-Jul-2012 15:00:00 CEST	Requested Delivery Date
> 05-Jul-2012 13:10:00 CEST	Proof of Delivery Rcvd	AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	Proof Of Delivery
> 04-Jul-2012 16:03:00 CEST	Delivered to Consignee			mariusz
> 04-Jul-2012 13:32:00 CEST	Out for Delivery
> ...



Tracking TNT


> En cours d'acheminement		 05/07/2012	 20:05	Arnhem Hub
> En cours d'acheminement		 06/07/2012	 04:31	Garonor Road Hub
> Import reçu		 06/07/2012	 06:12	Garonor
> Import reçu		 06/07/2012	 06:46	Garonor
> ...



Allez hop déballage et joie...


----------



## pouet13 (7 Juillet 2012)

et nousssss :rateau:


----------



## matb22 (7 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> et nousssss :rateau:




J'ai pas compris vendredi il a fait allemagne/Kazakstan/pologne/ pour revenir en allemagne lol...


----------



## pouet13 (7 Juillet 2012)

moi j ai pas le tracking tu le vois ou stp ?


----------



## matb22 (8 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> moi j ai pas le tracking tu le vois ou stp ?




tu vas sur le site d'ups... avec le numéro du colis que tu as sur l'apple store...  a mon avis ils sont tirs ensemble


----------



## pouet13 (8 Juillet 2012)

Ok merci mais moi ma page Applestore reste vide, pas de nom de société de distib ou de numéro de colis, c'est juste noté expédié avec N° facture et N° commande .
Je verrais demain


----------



## gattuz (8 Juillet 2012)

salut
mon mba 11"arrivera entre le 13/07 et le 17/07 (donc vite vite vite!!!)


----------



## onlyrider (10 Juillet 2012)

Dites les gars, une fois que le tracking via Expeditors est terminée, comment faites-vous pour continuer à le tracer via UPS/TNT ? Je n'ai pas de numéro autre que celui à 10 chiffres commençant par 8... :hein:


----------



## matb22 (10 Juillet 2012)

Demain pour moi... 

je vais pouvoir amener au garage mon "vieux macbook pro 2009"...


----------



## pouet13 (10 Juillet 2012)

moi non plus j'ai rien niveau N° ... wait and see


----------



## pouet13 (10 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> moi non plus j'ai rien niveau N° ... wait and see



ben voilà tjrs pas de N° mais il y a eu une modification sur ma page de compte : 





> Livraison programmée par le transporteur final : 11 juillet


demain !!! au lieu du 16 juillet  

wOOt :love:


----------



## matb22 (10 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> ben voilà tjrs pas de N° mais il y a eu une modification sur ma page de compte :
> demain !!! au lieu du 16 juillet
> 
> wOOt :love:



tu vois ils étaient bien ensemble le mien arrive demain en principe ...


----------



## pouet13 (10 Juillet 2012)

Ça va chauffer du Mac demain


----------



## onlyrider (10 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> ben voilà tjrs pas de N° mais il y a eu une modification sur ma page de compte :
> demain !!! au lieu du 16 juillet
> 
> wOOt :love:



Pareil, et j'ai mon numéro de suivi TNT, il est dans un camion parti de Eindhoven ce soir à 20h, il arrive demain pour rejoindre son grand frère MBA de 2010 et son grand père MB unibody de 2008 :love:


----------



## pouet13 (10 Juillet 2012)

onlyrider a dit:


> Pareil, et j'ai mon numéro de suivi TNT, il est dans un camion parti de Eindhoven ce soir à 20h, il arrive demain pour rejoindre son grand frère MBA de 2010 et son grand père MB unibody de 2008 :love:


idem ayé c'est à jours TNT aussi, demain peut être  croisons les doigts :love:


----------



## introid (10 Juillet 2012)

Perso, j'ai passé comme d'un MBA 13 full le premier juillet, commande validée le deux, et seulement depuis tout à l'heure je le numéro de tracking pour une livraison normalement prévue pour le 12...

Espérons que tout se passe bien 
Est-ce qu'avec la carte à 80 euros, on peut également acheter du matériel sur le Apple Store, genre housse, adaptateur ou autre?

Merci


----------



## pouet13 (10 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Perso, j'ai passé comme d'un MBA 13 full le premier juillet, commande validée le deux, et seulement depuis tout à l'heure je le numéro de tracking pour une livraison normalement prévue pour le 12...
> 
> Espérons que tout se passe bien
> Est-ce qu'avec la carte à 80 euros, on peut également acheter du matériel sur le Apple Store, genre housse, adaptateur ou autre?
> ...



La Carte Cadeau Étudiant peut être utilisée pour acheter du contenu sur  le Mac App Store, l'App Store, l'iTunes Store et l'iBookstore.
Les Cartes Cadeau Apple peuvent être utilisées uniquement pour des  achats effectués dans un Apple Store ou sur l'Apple Store en ligne.  Elles ne peuvent être utilisées sur l'iTunes Store.


----------



## onlyrider (11 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> La Carte Cadeau Étudiant peut être utilisée pour acheter du contenu sur  le Mac App Store, l'App Store, l'iTunes Store et l'iBookstore.
> Les Cartes Cadeau Apple peuvent être utilisées uniquement pour des  achats effectués dans un Apple Store ou sur l'Apple Store en ligne.  Elles ne peuvent être utilisées sur l'iTunes Store.



Et c'est bien dommage d'ailleurs, je me demande encore ce que je vais faire de ces 80... :sleep:

BTW, Macbook Air reçu


----------



## pouet13 (11 Juillet 2012)

bravo  par contre si c'est 90 euro* carte cadeau  etudiant* tu peux l'utiliser partout pas confondre avec* carte cadeau Apple*


----------



## matb22 (11 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> bravo  par contre si c'est 90 euro* carte cadeau  etudiant* tu peux l'utiliser partout pas confondre avec* carte cadeau Apple*




Voila chez papa  je me régale, je vais pouvoir le remplir même si peu d'intérêt car bientôt moutain...


----------



## pouet13 (11 Juillet 2012)

je viens de recevoir le mien aussi :love:


----------



## introid (11 Juillet 2012)

Je faisais allusion aux 80 euros via AOC "Carte Cadeau Étudiant".

Je constate que dans votre cas, la livraison est plus rapide, pensez vous que cela soit du au fait que j'ai pris 8Go et le SSD en 512? Ou bien aussi à cause de l'adaptateur Thunderbolt vers Gigabit?

Merci!


----------



## pouet13 (11 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Je faisais allusion aux 80 euros via AOC "Carte Cadeau Étudiant".
> 
> Je constate que dans votre cas, la livraison est plus rapide, pensez vous que cela soit du au fait que j'ai pris 8Go et le SSD en 512? Ou bien aussi à cause de l'adaptateur Thunderbolt vers Gigabit?
> 
> Merci!


je pense que ça vient du Thunderbolt , je l'ai commandé à la FNAC et c'est toujours pas sorti
Sinon j'ai la meme carte étudiant 80 euro que toi, je pense m'enservir pour prendre l'AppleCare pour le MBA


----------



## kumik (11 Juillet 2012)

commande passée le 09/07 d'une macbook air I7 2ghz / 8 Gigas ram / ssd 256 avec une capsule de 2 teras et un étui Thule pour protéger le précieux .
Livraison entre le 19 et le 23 juillet.
Tout ceci en remplacement de mon macbook 13 pouces de 2008.


----------



## introid (11 Juillet 2012)

Prendre l'Apple Care directement depuis le site?
Je l'ai pris directement lors de la commande car le prix via l'AOC était beaucoup plus intéressant.
Après si je peux prendre un adaptateur vidéo + housse de protection avec la carte, je serais content aussi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h13 ----------

Humm, comme je suis censé recevoir la carte cadeau étudiant, je dois pouvoir faire mes courses ici: http://store.apple.com/fr ?? 

Il faut dire que ca part vite au vu des prix pratiqués...

Peuit être prendre cela: http://store.apple.com/fr_aoc_5000555/product/H7001VC/A/parallels-desktop-7-pour-mac
Par contre, entre la version normale et éducation, si vous connaissez la différence hormis le prix.


----------



## pouet13 (11 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Prendre l'Apple Care directement depuis le site?
> Je l'ai pris directement lors de la commande car le prix via l'AOC était beaucoup plus intéressant.
> .


 tu peux l'acheter plus tard avec la meme remise, moi je l'ai à 176 euro - 80 de cadeau ça vaut le coup je pense
Aucune idée pour la différence entre les deux AOC


----------



## introid (11 Juillet 2012)

Humm, je ne savais pas, au pire, il suffit de dire que je ne souhaite plus l'apple care et la reprendre avec la carte?
Je l'ai eu au même prix il me reste, dans les 175 euros.


----------



## MacApple974 (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

je souhaite me faire livrer mon MBA 13" par un ami sur l'île de la Réunion. Et oui Apple ne livre pas dans les DOM :/ , il n'y a pas de AOC et les prix ici sont exorbitants !! Je voulais donc savoir si vous pourriez mesurer les dimensions du carton d'emballage (marron) et celui de l'emballage Apple  


Merci d'avance et merci d'aider un Domien pour qu'il ait son MBA


----------



## introid (12 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> La Carte Cadeau Étudiant peut être utilisée pour acheter du contenu sur  le Mac App Store, l'App Store, l'iTunes Store et l'iBookstore.
> Les Cartes Cadeau Apple peuvent être utilisées uniquement pour des  achats effectués dans un Apple Store ou sur l'Apple Store en ligne.  Elles ne peuvent être utilisées sur l'iTunes Store.



J'ai tenté de me reprendre une Apple Care depuis l'AOC, mais je ne vois pas ou je peux mettre ma carte cadeau lors de ma commande...

Je précise à nouveau que j'ai la carte Cadeau Etudiant.


----------



## tsss (12 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> .....
> 
> Je précise à nouveau que j'ai la carte Cadeau Etudiant.



Heu, cette carte n'est pas valable uniquement sur l'iTunes Store ou Mac App Store ? 
Pour des achats de musique, films, ebook, apps ... il me semble.


----------



## introid (12 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> La Carte Cadeau Étudiant peut être utilisée pour acheter du contenu sur  le Mac App Store, l'App Store, l'iTunes Store et l'iBookstore.
> Les Cartes Cadeau Apple peuvent être utilisées uniquement pour des  achats effectués dans un Apple Store ou sur l'Apple Store en ligne.  Elles ne peuvent être utilisées sur l'iTunes Store.



Je ne sais pas, sur ma carte, il est indiqué Carte Cadeau Etudiant, je l'ai eu en achetant mon Mac...


----------



## pouet13 (12 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Heu, cette carte n'est pas valable uniquement sur l'iTunes Store ou Mac App Store ?
> Pour des achats de musique, films, ebook, apps ... il me semble.



exact me suis emballé on ne peut pas


----------



## introid (12 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> tu peux l'acheter plus tard avec la meme remise, moi je l'ai à 176 euro - 80 de cadeau ça vaut le coup je pense
> Aucune idée pour la différence entre les deux AOC



Mais comment as tu fait alors pour commander ton AC avec un remise alors que j'ai la même carte que toi et je ne peux pas le faire, le numéro de carte ne passe pas.

As-tu une carte différente?


----------



## tsss (12 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Mais comment as tu fait alors pour commander ton AC avec un remise ......


[OFF]
Il doit connaitre le videur, ou la dame à la caisse .... 
[/OFF]


----------



## introid (12 Juillet 2012)

Lol, elle est bonne! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h17 ----------

Petit HS, mais vous ne trouver pas que la touche barre d'espace est plus bruyante que les autres?

Sinon, c'est une petite merveille ce MBA!!

Ma batterie indique 98% de charge (elle est chargée à bloc) et 1 cycle 

Un conseil a donner et donc à prendre pour les premières charges?


----------



## pouet13 (12 Juillet 2012)

j-ai pas commandé l- AC je pensais le faire avec la remise des 80 euro mais comme on ne peut pas , j'attendrais 10 mois avant de la prendre à 176 euro et je vais depenser les 80 euros en .... je sais pas lol

moi j'en suis à 2 charges depuis hier midi, la batterie fond comme neige au soleil, faut dire que depuis hier il arrete pas le ptit MBA, installations, test, bootcamp
tiens à midi j'ai testé : Bootcamp sur W7, connection wifi sur mon iPhone (fonction modem) et jeu en reseau ( Everquest2 pour ne pas le citer) installé sur ma cle USB3
C'est du 100% nomade là et ça marche super bien 

Vraiment top ce ptit Air


----------



## matb22 (12 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> j-ai pas commandé l- AC je pensais le faire avec la remise des 80 euro mais comme on ne peut pas , j'attendrais 10 mois avant de la prendre à 176 euro et je vais depenser les 80 euros en .... je sais pas lol
> 
> moi j'en suis à 2 charges depuis hier midi, la batterie fond comme neige au soleil, faut dire que depuis hier il arrete pas le ptit MBA, installations, test, bootcamp
> tiens à midi j'ai testé : Bootcamp sur W7, connection wifi sur mon iPhone (fonction modem) et jeu en reseau ( Everquest2 pour ne pas le citer) installé sur ma cle USB3
> ...



Tu me tiendras au courant au niveau des jeux que tu installes stp....


----------



## tsss (12 Juillet 2012)

matb22 a dit:


> Tu me tiendras au courant au niveau des jeux que tu installes stp....



Plants Vs. Zombies tourne super bien, ça dépote des FPS ....  seul regret, le plein écran n'est pas bien adapté à l'écran 11".


----------



## max--13 (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour a tous !! 

Moi j'ai commandé un macbook aujourd'hui et je me pose une question: au moment de la validation de la commande, le tout (macbook + carte cadeau étudiant) était a 1100 euros (avec AOC) or quand je retourne sur mon compte en ligne pour voir le récapitulatif de la commande, la carte cadeau étudiant est facturée 80 euros et le total est de 1179 euros. 

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ? Quel montant va être prélevé selon-vous ?

J'ai tout de suite appelé Apple et le mec m'a dit qu'il avait fait le necessaire et qu'il fallait attendre 48 heures "la réponse". Bref il parlait pas très bien français ca m'a soulé j'ai dis ok .

Est-ce mieux d'attendre ou d'annuler ma commande et d'en refaire une ??


----------



## introid (12 Juillet 2012)

Normalement, quand il te propose la carte cadeau, et que tu la valide, ca te rajoute de mémoire 1.01 euros, rien de plus.


----------



## max--13 (12 Juillet 2012)

Pourtant il y a bien marqué carte cadeau étudiant :

Capture d'écran : http://data.imagup.com/10/1156777818.PNG

Ce que je me demande vraiment c'est est-ce que je fais confiance au service client Apple qui me dit que ca va être rectifié ou est-ce que j'annule ma commande pendant qu'il est encore temps et je la repasse ?

J'ai jamais eu affaire au service client Apple donc je ne sais pas si ils sont bon ou pas, et vu que j'ai une mauvaise experience avec les services clients en général, je demande conseil aux internautes de macgeneration...


----------



## introid (12 Juillet 2012)

Effectivement, cela n'a pas l'air correct...
Si tu l'as passé aujourd'hui, annule et refais la depuis un ordinateur.


----------



## max--13 (12 Juillet 2012)

Je viens de retourner sur ma commande et le conseiller Apple a bien fait ce qu'il fallait  

Je ne peux plus annuler et le récapitulatif de commande est bon :

Capture d'écran : http://data.imagup.com/10/1156779240.PNG

En plus je ne paye meme pas les 1 euro 

Merci pour tes réponses


----------



## MacApple974 (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

je souhaite me faire livrer mon MBA 13" par un ami sur l'île de la Réunion. Et oui Apple ne livre pas dans les DOM :/ , il n'y a pas de AOC et les prix ici sont exorbitants !! Je voulais donc savoir si vous pourriez mesurer les dimensions du carton d'emballage (marron) et celui de l'emballage Apple  


Merci d'avance et merci d'aider un Domien pour qu'il ait son MBA


----------



## introid (13 Juillet 2012)

12 x 34 x 42.5cm pour le boite extérieur, donc l'emballage discret recouvrant la boite Apple.
Je parle dans le cas d'un MBA 13.


----------



## robertodino (14 Juillet 2012)

Coucou tout le monde, super Topic.

Bon j'ai passé commande d'un MBA 13" i7 avec 8go ram et 256go de SSD le 11 juillet avec estimation de livraison de la part d'Apple pour le 18-20 juillet. 

Ce matin j'ai reçu une notification avec numéro de tracking. Livreur UPS. L'appareil part de Shangai comme d'habitude. La date de livraison estimée par UPS est le jeudi 19 juillet. 

Ma question est la suivante:

En admettant que ML sorte dans la journée du 19 et que Apple sait pertinemment que la version GM ne sera pas révisionnée pour le lancement, pensez-vous qu'il y a eu une chance pour que ML soit déjà installé sur le MBA? 

Je me pose cette question car pour tous mes autres commandes avec les trajets Shangai-Lux (sans passer par Eindhoven en cas d'achat d'une fourniture) se sont toujours faits en trois jours (les week-end-end ne sont pas à prendre en considération vu que la douane, les services de livraison etc travaillent 24/24). Apple pourrait donc dans ce cas demander au service de livraison de respecter une date prévue comme lancement du nouvel OS.

Ok, ce serait une première bien organisée, mais connaissant les talents de Tim Cook pour ce qui est de la gestion ce n'est pas chose impossible non plus.

Vous en pensez quoi? :love:


----------



## introid (14 Juillet 2012)

Je rebondis sur ce message, j'ai reçu pour MBA 13 la semaine dernière, qu'est ce que je dois faire pour recevoir ML?

Merci


----------



## robertodino (14 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Je rebondis sur ce message, j'ai reçu pour MBA 13 la semaine dernière, qu'est ce que je dois faire pour recevoir ML?
> 
> Merci



Tu attends la sortie et tu te rends sur cette page:

http://www.apple.com/fr/osx/uptodate/


----------



## introid (14 Juillet 2012)

Merci Roberto!
On connait la date de sortie?
Est-ce que l'on pourra le télécharger (ou le recevoir par courrier) et pas l'installer de suite (si en version téléchargement)?


----------



## pouet13 (14 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Merci Roberto!
> On connait la date de sortie?
> Est-ce que l'on pourra le télécharger (ou le recevoir par courrier) et pas l'installer de suite (si en version téléchargement)?


Le 25 juillet il me semble


----------



## robertodino (14 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Merci Roberto!
> On connait la date de sortie?
> Est-ce que l'on pourra le télécharger (ou le recevoir par courrier) et pas l'installer de suite (si en version téléchargement)?



La date de sortie n'est pas officielle, certains disent le 19, d'autres le 22 ou le 20. En tout cas ce sera encore pour ce mois ci.

Il sera exclusivement disponible via le Mac App Store pour le lancement. Plus ou moins la même chose qui a été faite avec Lion. Il ne faut pas s'attendre à un version matérielle de l'Os. Mountain Lion sera gratuit pour tout ceux qui ont acheté un Mac depuis le 11 juin, il te suffira de suivre le lien que je t'ai donnée... pour le reste de la procédure aucune idée (à mon avis il faudra donner le numéro de série de la machine et la date d'achat, un lien devrait alors te renvoyer dans le Store afin de télécharger ta copie de Mountain).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h03 ----------




pouet13 a dit:


> Le 25 juillet il me semble



Coucou pouet13, je voulais te poser une question. Ton MBA avec un i7 chauffe? Je ne trouvées de vrai test avec la configuration i7 2012 sur les 13".


----------



## sclicer (14 Juillet 2012)

Au fait,  Lion restera disponible sur le store a la sortie de ML ?


----------



## introid (14 Juillet 2012)

Merci messieurs, pour vous remercier, un lien intéressant sur le MBA 2012 en Core i7, le même que j'ai!! 
http://www.macworld.fr/article/mac/les-performances-macbook-air-2012-core-i7/529405/


----------



## pouet13 (15 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Coucou pouet13, je voulais te poser une question. Ton MBA avec un i7 chauffe? Je ne trouvées de vrai test avec la configuration i7 2012 sur les 13".


 Salut, tu as ma réponse sur ce topic 
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/temperature-trop-eleve-du-processeur-1136952.html


----------



## robertodino (15 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> Salut, tu as ma réponse sur ce topic
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/temperature-trop-eleve-du-processeur-1136952.html



Merci a toi


----------



## Motip (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je suis le fil depuis un moment ... je vais commander enfin mon MBA 128Go avec 8Go de ram ...

étant un novice en matière d'utilisation du mac ... je souhaiterais savoir si je commande mon MBA après la sortie de Mountain lion ... je pourrais switcher vers Lion ? si oui comment ?


----------



## robertodino (15 Juillet 2012)

Motip a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je suis le fil depuis un moment ... je vais commander enfin mon MBA 128Go avec 8Go de ram ...
> 
> étant un novice en matière d'utilisation du mac ... je souhaiterais savoir si je commande mon MBA après la sortie de Mountain lion ... je pourrais switcher vers Lion ? si oui comment ?



Si tu achetes un Mac avec Mountain Lion il te sera impossible d'installer Lion.


----------



## robertodino (15 Juillet 2012)

Bon MBA commandé le 11

La ist est à Köln (Cologne) depuis 17h, or la livraison est prévue pour jeudi. (Cologne-Luxembourg = 250km...)

On partie combien que Mountain Lion est installé dessus pour une sortie le 19 juillet?


----------



## MacApple974 (16 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> 12 x 34 x 42.5cm pour le boite extérieur, donc l'emballage discret recouvrant la boite Apple.
> Je parle dans le cas d'un MBA 13.


 

Merci


----------



## pouet13 (16 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Bon MBA commandé le 11
> 
> La ist est à Köln (Cologne) depuis 17h, or la livraison est prévue pour jeudi. (Cologne-Luxembourg = 250km...)
> 
> On partie combien que Mountain Lion est installé dessus pour une sortie le 19 juillet?



Bienvenue parmis les Airistes  par contre je tiens le pari, pas avant le 25 Juillet pour ML :love:


----------



## introid (16 Juillet 2012)

Est-ce que vous avez déjà eu l'occasion d'avoir un geste commercial d'Apple?
Ils sont assez obscur à ce sujet... J'ai eu un souci, mon câble n'ayant pas été livré et une bonne heure d'attente pour avoir une date d'Apple Care un peu plus correct, bref pour un de mes premiers contacts avec l'Apple Care, ce n'était pas le top


----------



## robertodino (16 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> Bienvenue parmis les Airistes  par contre je tiens le pari, pas avant le 25 Juillet pour ML :love:



Oui ML sera pour le 25 selon MAcR.

Je sais maintenant pourquoi la livraison est retardée. Apple envoie par UPS Expedite, la formule la moins chère de UPS avec livraison à une date approximative fournie par Apple. 

Dommage que l'Apple Store Luxo ne propose pas les options d'envoi, ça ne m'aurait pas dérangé de payer 10 euros en plus pour le recevoir 2 jours avant.


----------



## Motip (16 Juillet 2012)

la MAJ va imposer un Download de combien de Go ? j'ai une pauvre connection d'mega ... pas de possibilité de la recevoir par clé usb ?


----------



## tsss (16 Juillet 2012)

Motip a dit:


> la MAJ va imposer un Download de combien de Go ? j'ai une pauvre connection d'mega ... pas de possibilité de la recevoir par clé usb ?



Normalement, il sera possible d'installer ML uniquement via le MAS; niveau poids ça va faire un bon 3-4Go ... pas mal de patience suivant les débits de nos connexions ADSL !


----------



## introid (16 Juillet 2012)

Perso, je veux l'avoir gratuitement car j'y ai droit, mais je ne veux pas l'installer de suite car niveau bug, il faut toujours au moins attendre une revision x.2, c'est toujours plus sur.


----------



## robertodino (16 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Perso, je veux l'avoir gratuitement car j'y ai droit, mais je ne veux pas l'installer de suite car niveau bug, il faut toujours au moins attendre une revision x.2, c'est toujours plus sur.



Tu as 30 jours à partir de la date d'achat de ton Mac. C'est mentionné dans le lien que j'ai posté plus haut.


----------



## jaco67 (16 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Tu as 30 jours à partir de la date d'achat de ton Mac. C'est mentionné dans le lien que j'ai posté plus haut.


 
Il faut le télécharger dans les 30 jours, pas l'installer.

tu le télécharges, et tu en fait une clé bootable, et tu pourras l'installer quand bon te semblera.


----------



## introid (16 Juillet 2012)

J'avais compris pour le délai de 30 jours, mais j'avais un doute quand à la date d'installation, si je peux le faire quand je veux, cela me va, je ne souhaite pas être un beta testeur!!


----------



## El Manchot (17 Juillet 2012)

Macbook Air new gen commandé le 6 Juillet, date prévu de livraison le 18 Juillet !!

Le 12 Juillet je me rends sur mon compte et constate avec surprise que la date à été réévalué au 13 !!! (vendredi dernier)

Le Vendredi 13 dans l'après midi n'ayant toujours rien, je me rends sur mon compte TNT, et je vois que le livreur "est passé mais je n'était pas là" ! Jappelle, geule un petit coup, et reprogramme un rdv pour le lundi (hier).

Hier 11h, je vais sur mon compte TNT et rebelotte....

Du coup après de longue minutes au tel a me prendre la tête avec TNT, nous avons convenu d'aller chercher le colis directement au dépot le plus proche (pas le relais colis!).

Donc j'y vais cette aprèm, je croise les doigts pour qu'il n'y ai pas de soucis après tous ces ascenseurs émotifs


----------



## tsss (17 Juillet 2012)

El Manchot a dit:


> .....
> 
> Du coup après de longue minutes au tel a me prendre la tête avec TNT, nous avons convenu d'aller chercher le colis directement au dépot le plus proche (pas le relais colis!).
> .....



Donc, si tu y vas, il ne pourront pas dire que tu n'y étais pas ..... :mouais:


----------



## El Manchot (17 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Donc, si tu y vas, il ne pourront pas dire que tu n'y étais pas ..... :mouais:



Cela ne m'étonnerais même pas...


----------



## robertodino (17 Juillet 2012)

Moi mon MBA est depuis deux jours à Cologne, quel connerie de bloquer ainsi la machine à cause du délais fixé par Apple pour le 19!

Ça me dégoute de savoir que mon Mac est à 250km de chez moi pendant deux jours pour rien...


----------



## introid (17 Juillet 2012)

Un test qui tue!
Apparemment, il serait préférable d'avoir le SSD de chez Samsung et non Toshiba:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6063/macbook-air-13inch-mid-2012-review/


----------



## pouet13 (17 Juillet 2012)

y a deja pas mal de sujets là dessus, à mon avis pour de "simples" utilisateurs on ne verra pas de différences notables , pas de quoi s'inquieter, cela dit j'ai un Samsung moi


----------



## robertodino (17 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Un test qui tue!
> Apparemment, il serait préférable d'avoir le SSD de chez Samsung et non Toshiba:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6063/macbook-air-13inch-mid-2012-review/



C'est tout de même rien de bien grave...


----------



## introid (17 Juillet 2012)

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il y avait quelque chose de grave, je partageais simplement l'information, mais aussi j'ai un Samsung en 512Go


----------



## pouet13 (17 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> j'ai un Samsung en 512Go


 Rhooo le MBA de cochon


----------



## introid (17 Juillet 2012)

J'ai cassé ma tirelire... mais avec l'AOC + 1 euros la carte de 80 euros + 80 euros de geste commercial d'Apple suite à un souci de câble que j'ai reçu, au final, je suis assez content 

J'ai dit que j'avais mis un Core i7 et 8Go de ram?


----------



## tsss (17 Juillet 2012)

Je crois que l'on peut presque affirmer que du moment ou l'on prend un ssd de 256 ou de 512 Go on tombe sur un samsung !

Après ça ne doit pas se jouer à grand chose au chronomètre, même si c'est toujours plaisant de tomber sur le "meilleur" modèle, ce qui n'est pas valable uniquement pour un mac


----------



## introid (17 Juillet 2012)

Apparemment oui (pour 256 & 512Mo).
Par contre, j'ai l'impression que dans bien des cas, le Tosh est plus rapide.


----------



## robertodino (18 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> J'ai cassé ma tirelire... mais avec l'AOC + 1 euros la carte de 80 euros + 80 euros de geste commercial d'Apple suite à un souci de câble que j'ai reçu, au final, je suis assez content
> 
> J'ai dit que j'avais mis un Core i7 et 8Go de ram?



J'ai commandé le 13" i7 8go et 256go, il devrait arriver jeudi. Le tiens chauffé en usage normal? Enfin je veux dire que certaines personnes se plaignent d'une plus grande chaleur sur le modèle en i7 , tant sur le 11 que sur le 13.


----------



## pouet13 (18 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> J'ai commandé le 13" i7 8go et 256go, il devrait arriver jeudi. Le tiens chauffé en usage normal? Enfin je veux dire que certaines personnes se plaignent d'une plus grande chaleur sur le modèle en i7 , tant sur le 11 que sur le 13.



J'ai la meme config, perso je trouve rien d'anormal, 50° en usage normal, 85° en mode iMovie (6h de conversion video en HP1080p )


----------



## robertodino (18 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> J'ai la meme config, perso je trouve rien d'anormal, 50° en usage normal, 85° en mode iMovie (6h de conversion video en HP1080p )



Merci pour ton retour. Le MBA est en mode livraison via UPS, youpiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ghostiger (18 Juillet 2012)

Ça y est, je viens de commander un MacBook Air 13" i5 8Go de ram et 128 Go de SSD avec la carte de 80 pour les étudiants. Livraison entre le 30 juillet et le 1 août. 
Depuis le temps que j'attendais ce premier Mac


----------



## hogs (18 Juillet 2012)

Commandé ce jour un MAcBook Air 13", proc. I7, 8Go RAM, 256 Go SSD.
Livraison prévue (pour l'instant...) le 26 juillet 

Il remplacera vaillamment mon Powerbook G4 12", 1,5 GHz, 1,25Go RAM et 60Go HD datant de mai 2005 ! (une vraie brouette sous Léopard en passant, je pense éventuellement lui remettre Tiger par curiosité !)


----------



## introid (18 Juillet 2012)

J'avoue que je ne l'ai pas trop utilisé, genre deux fois, pas vraiment eu le temps.


----------



## pouet13 (18 Juillet 2012)

hogs a dit:


> Commandé ce jour un MAcBook Air 13", proc. I7, 8Go RAM, 256 Go SSD.
> Livraison prévue (pour l'instant...) le 26 juillet


bon choix


----------



## robertodino (18 Juillet 2012)

Bon et bien voilà, je vous écris de mon MBA 

Super machine


----------



## Arcadium (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! J'ai une petite question à vous poser au sujet de la livraison : 

Est-ce que lors de la commande on peut indiquer les digicodes de l'immeuble dans lequel on vit ? En effet là où j'habite je n'ai pas d'interphone et je ne veux pas louper ma livraison alors que je suis en vacances donc toujours chez moi ! Je n'ai pas non plus envie de patienter toute la journée au pied de mon immeuble pour attendre le livreur ... Peut-être est-il possible de lui indiquer de me téléphoner lorsqu'il sera arrivé en bas de chez moi ? Merci !


----------



## introid (20 Juillet 2012)

Avec le numero de suivi, tu dois pouvoir identifier le transporteur, et à partir de la, tu peux l'appeler pour éventuellement changer l'adresse de livraison, à tenter...


----------



## robertodino (20 Juillet 2012)

Arcadium a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ! J'ai une petite question à vous poser au sujet de la livraison :
> 
> Est-ce que lors de la commande on peut indiquer les digicodes de l'immeuble dans lequel on vit ? En effet là où j'habite je n'ai pas d'interphone et je ne veux pas louper ma livraison alors que je suis en vacances donc toujours chez moi ! Je n'ai pas non plus envie de patienter toute la journée au pied de mon immeuble pour attendre le livreur ... Peut-être est-il possible de lui indiquer de me téléphoner lorsqu'il sera arrivé en bas de chez moi ? Merci !



Le jour de la livraison, tu les contactes et tu leur indiques tous les renseignements. Pour moi ça a toujours marché avec UPS et TNT au Luxembourg.


----------



## introid (20 Juillet 2012)

Alors, vous êtes content de votre bébé?


----------



## robertodino (20 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Alors, vous êtes content de votre bébé?



Oui, au départ j'étais parti pour un Rétina et la je me retrouve avec le MBA.

C'est tout de même dur au niveau de la résolution de l'écran quand on a vu un Rétina...

Mais bon, j'ai encore 13 jours pour changer d'avis


----------



## introid (20 Juillet 2012)

J'ai vu le Retina, c'est clair que c'est beau, mais c'est beaucoup plus gros et lourd aussi, ce n'est pas la même utilisation je pense.


----------



## pouet13 (20 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> J'ai vu le Retina, c'est clair que c'est beau, mais c'est beaucoup plus gros et lourd aussi, ce n'est pas la même utilisation je pense.


Exactement du même avis, le Retina est magnifique mais pas aussi "je le trimballe partout" que le MBA :love:


----------



## introid (20 Juillet 2012)

Ouais!!
Et surtout quand plus cher aussi, je me suis fait un MBA 13 full, mais juste avoir du SSD 512Go, c'était le coup de massue!!


----------



## Arcadium (20 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Le jour de la livraison, tu les contactes et tu leur indiques tous les renseignements. Pour moi ça a toujours marché avec UPS et TNT au Luxembourg.



Je viens de réaliser que je pouvais faire quelque chose qui ne m'était jamais venu à l'esprit : indiquer les digicodes dans le champs "adresse 2" lors de la commande


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juillet 2012)

Après avoir renouvelé mon MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces 2010, c'est au tour de mon MacBook Air 11,6 pouces de céder sa place : MacBook Air 11,6 pouces Core i7 2 GHz, 8 Go, 128 Go commandé à l'instant. :rateau:


----------



## pouet13 (20 Juillet 2012)

gamin


----------



## sclicer (20 Juillet 2012)

Après plusieurs semaine d'hésitation sur  la configuration de ma station de travail et sur la taille de l'écran.
Je garde donc mon Imac alu de 2007 bien gonflé, sous SL pour la maison (photo/loisir) , et je me suis pris le 13", i5, 8go et 128 SSD. Je pense avoir fait le bon choix pour la taille, car je vais passer entre 6 et 9h par jours dessus pour y rédiger et annoter divers documents, j'avais craqué pour le 11 au debut, malheureusement il est bien trop petit pour mon utilisation et sa batterie est elle même ricrac.

J'espère le recevoir assez vite


----------



## hogs (21 Juillet 2012)

les dernières livraisons que vous avez reçues étaient avec Lion j'espère ?

Je me suis dépêché de commander pour avoir le mien avec Lion (+ le ticket pour Moutain Lion inclu). Je ne le veut pas avec ML maintenant car je suis convaincu qu'il ne sera pas réellement satisfaisant  avant 3 à 4 mises à jour ...


----------



## robertodino (21 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Après avoir renouvelé mon MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces 2010, c'est au tour de mon MacBook Air 11,6 pouces de céder sa place : MacBook Air 11,6 pouces Core i7 2 GHz, 8 Go, 128 Go commandé à l'instant. :rateau:



Pourquoi le format 11" ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Juillet 2012)

Parce qu'il pèse 1 Kg et est tout petit.


----------



## Arcadium (21 Juillet 2012)

Eh bien moi aussi j'ai commandé mon futur nouveau MBA 11,6 pouces, 8go RAM et 128 SSD 

Je l'ai pris en apple on campus et avec le back to school alors apparemment ça rallonge un peu la date d'expédition donc ils m'indiquent une livraison pour le 1er août minimum ... C'est loin ! 
Je voulais prendre une option de livraison expresse mais je n'ai pas eu la possibilité de le faire, c'est étrange...


----------



## introid (21 Juillet 2012)

Moi, j'ai eu un délai assez long, je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de la carte carte de 80 euros et/ou l'adaptateur TB vers Ethernet, mais désormais j'ai tout! 

Perso, je me suis pris le 13 pouces car meilleure autonomie, résolution et lecteur de carte intégré, après chacun voit en fonction de son besoin/envie/porte monnaie.


----------



## Arcadium (21 Juillet 2012)

Pour ma part j'ai choisi le 11" après avoir longuement hésité tout simplement parce que c'est celui qui me faisait à chaque fois de l'oeil dans le magasin (et apparemment pas qu'à moi vu le nombre de personnes attroupées autour des 11" dans l'Apple Store, alors que le 13" passe beaucoup plus inaperçu) 

On m'a fait un peu peur à me dire que l'écran était trop petit que ça allait me faire mal aux yeux, à la tête, voire même au dos, etc, mais j'ai eu bien envie de tenter le coup tant je rêve d'avoir un VRAI ultraportable depuis longtemps. D'ailleurs en largeur l'écran n'est pas forcément beaucoup plus petit sur le 11". Je regrette juste l'autonomie du 13", mais bon.

De toute façon j'ai un MBP 15" à la maison si j'ai besoin d'un plus grand écran pour certaines tâches. J'aimerais aussi ajouter un écran externe mais il semble que les MBA 2012 ont des soucis avec l'adaptateur mini-display/HDMI qui renvoie de mauvaises couleurs sur l'écran...


----------



## macbookeur75 (22 Juillet 2012)

disons que 11 c'est bien si on se déplace beaucoup

mais 13 c'est bien plus confortable si on passe une grande partie de la journée dessus


----------



## introid (22 Juillet 2012)

Le 13 reste tout de même très compact aussi, effectivement plus grand que le 11, mais ca reste un ULTRABOOK!! lol


----------



## sclicer (22 Juillet 2012)

Bon je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai pas validé la commande 
Bref du coup le temps de recommandé j'aurais ML et non Lion d'installer.
Du coup j'appréhende, mon besoin principal = l'autonomie cf le test de macgénération qui est fabuleuse (+ de 7h avec internet).
Avec ML aurais-je au moins la même autonomie ? c'est vraiment indispensable.


----------



## 314-r (22 Juillet 2012)

@Slicer
Tu fais de la spéléo ?


----------



## sclicer (22 Juillet 2012)

Non car malheureusement je ne capte pas dans la grotte de Lascaux :s

c'est surtout que j'ai pas envie de me trainer le chargeur, que pendant deux ans j'ai pu faire mes journées entières de boulot avec mon ipad sans devoir être près d'une prise.

Non sincérement, cette gaffe me soule et me stress un peu, ML est déjà très gourmand en ram mais qu'en est-il pour la batterie alors... Avez vous des retours ?


----------



## introid (22 Juillet 2012)

Sinon, à moins de vouloir faire une configuration speciale, prends le dans un APR ou Fnac et tu l'auras sans ML.


----------



## Arcadium (22 Juillet 2012)

Il semblerait, selon ce sujet, que l'autonomie est même _améliorée_ sur ML


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juillet 2012)

Ceci étant, j'espère que j'aurai quand même Lion de base et non ML. Les version .0 d'OS X, je préfère les laisser tester aux autres.


----------



## introid (22 Juillet 2012)

A chaque fois on nous promet des meilleures performances avec les nouveaux OS, mais pour cela, il faut souvent un hardware plus puissant car les OS sont toujours plus gourmands (quelque soit les plates formes).
Lion était consideré comme moins performant que SL, qu'en est il aujourd'hui?


----------



## robertodino (22 Juillet 2012)

sclicer a dit:


> Non sincérement, cette gaffe me soule et me stress un peu, ML est déjà très gourmand en ram mais qu'en est-il pour la batterie alors... Avez vous des retours ?



Je peux te demander tes sources au niveau de la consommation en Ram pour ML?


----------



## Arcadium (23 Juillet 2012)

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire combien de temps à peu près dure l'étape de "traitement" de la commande ? C'est long !


----------



## hogs (23 Juillet 2012)

env 3-4 jours ouvrables. 
En ce qui me concerne, Commandé le 18.07 au soir et pick up de la part de TNT à Shanghai cet après midi, livraison prévue le 31.07 ...


----------



## ghostiger (24 Juillet 2012)

J'ai commandé mon mba le 18/07 et hier je reçois un mail d'Apple me disant qu'il a quitté leurs entrepôts. J'ai accès au suivi de commande mais où voyez-vous l'endroit où se trouve votre mac et de quel livreur va-t-il sagir ? Désolé c'est ma première commande sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## narol69 (24 Juillet 2012)

13" - I5 - 8Go - 128 Go
Commandé le 3 au soir chez un revendeur lyonnais. - Pratique car à côté du boulot.
On m'avait annoncé 10 jours de délai, mais aujourd'hui (15 jours sans les WE), je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelle


----------



## hogs (24 Juillet 2012)

@Ghostiger
Tu cliques sur le suivi de livraisopn, tu arrives sur une page, toujours chez Apple, qui te résume ton bulletin de livraison. (Page sans fioriture, fond blanc avec juste les infos essentielles)
Sur cette page, il y a écrit "Assigned Carrier" avec en face le nom du transporteur. Je pense que ce sera aussi TNT. Il te reste à relever le "Tracking Number" et à le saisir sur le site de TNT France et voilà


----------



## Arcadium (24 Juillet 2012)

Bon je suis passé en "préparation à l'expédition", j'espère qu'il partira aujourd'hui ou demain pour espérer peut-être le recevoir avant le week-end !


----------



## ghostiger (24 Juillet 2012)

hogs a dit:


> @Ghostiger
> Tu cliques sur le suivi de livraisopn, tu arrives sur une page, toujours chez Apple, qui te résume ton bulletin de livraison. (Page sans fioriture, fond blanc avec juste les infos essentielles)
> Sur cette page, il y a écrit "Assigned Carrier" avec en face le nom du transporteur. Je pense que ce sera aussi TNT. Il te reste à relever le "Tracking Number" et à le saisir sur le site de TNT France et voilà



Voilà ce que ca me met sur le bulletin de livraison :


----------



## hogs (24 Juillet 2012)

Curieux, voici ce que j'ai. C'est peut être du au fait que tu es dans l'Union Européenne et que je n'y suis pas (bien qu'en étant en plein milieu ^^ )


----------



## ghostiger (24 Juillet 2012)

À ton avis je contacte Apple pour leurs demander ou j'attend ?


----------



## jiwiphone (24 Juillet 2012)

perso j'ai comme toi ghostiger, sauf que moi c'est le 1 aout pour l'estimation


----------



## Arcadium (25 Juillet 2012)

C'est normal, c'est parce que vous avez pris la carte iTunes avec et qu'elle n'est pas envoyée depuis le même endroit apparemment. Ils attendent de regrouper les deux avant d'indiquer un suivi du colis, c'est écrit en dessous en anglais 

"Please Note:*Your items dispatched from different locations and will be merged together before delivery. Once merged, your Order Status will be updated with carrier and tracking information (at latest 48 business hours before your estimated delivery date)."

Perso ma date de livraison vient de passer du 30 juillet au 3 août  On est loin des 1 à 3 jours de livraison indiqués par Apple ( ou alors j'ai mal lu )


----------



## robertodino (25 Juillet 2012)

Arcadium a dit:


> C'est normal, c'est parce que vous avez pris la carte iTunes avec et qu'elle n'est pas envoyée depuis le même endroit apparemment. Ils attendent de regrouper les deux avant d'indiquer un suivi du colis, c'est écrit en dessous en anglais
> 
> "Please Note:*Your items dispatched from different locations and will be merged together before delivery. Once merged, your Order Status will be updated with carrier and tracking information (at latest 48 business hours before your estimated delivery date)."
> 
> Perso ma date de livraison vient de passer du 30 juillet au 3 août  On est loin des 1 à 3 jours de livraison indiqués par Apple ( ou alors j'ai mal lu )



Tout commande avec deux articles (un mac et une housse par exemple) est regroupée à Eindhoven en Hollande.


----------



## introid (25 Juillet 2012)

Perso, j'ai commandé mon MBA 13 avec la carte cadeau Apple et le cable TB vers Ethernet Gigabit, ca a pris une plombe, genre 5 jours avant que les données apparaissent sur le suivi alors que la machine avait été fabriqué apparemment.

Une question qui n'a rien à voir, est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose à faire pour optimiser la batterie au départ pour les MBA?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juillet 2012)

Bon, mon bousin est arrivé visiblement à Amsterdam. Je devrais l'avoir la semaine prochaine. Cest quand même du grand nimporte quoi dafficher de 1 à 3 jours alors quil faut 10 jours ! Cest peut-être bien 1 ou 3 depuis Amsterdam mais oublier les cinq jours pour venir de Chine, cest du foutage de gueule  

Enfin, pour le moment, j'ai autre chose à foutre que jouer avec des Macbook mais bon...


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Bon, mon bousin est arrivé visiblement à Amsterdam. Je devrais l'avoir la semaine prochaine. Cest quand même du grand nimporte quoi dafficher de 1 à 3 jours alors quil faut 10 jours ! Cest peut-être bien 1 ou 3 depuis Amsterdam mais oublier les cinq jours pour venir de Chine, cest du foutage de gueule
> 
> Enfin, pour le moment, j'ai autre chose à foutre que jouer avec des Macbook mais bon...



Ouais, moi le miens était à Köln (250km de chez moi), et bien il y est resté trois jours avant d'arriver chez son nouveau papa


----------



## introid (26 Juillet 2012)

Moi, c'est resté genre une semaine avant que ça bouge au niveau du suivi.
Commande le 1/07, enregistré le 2 ou 3, reçu le 12 juillet...
J'avais la carte cadeau 80 euros + câble TB Gigabit.
Après, ça correspondait à la date escomptée lors de ma commande, mais apparemment il y a eu rassemblement de commande nécessitant jusqu'à 5 jours supplémentaire.


----------



## hogs (27 Juillet 2012)

27 Jul 2012 	08:34:49 	Geneva 	Out For Delivery.  je suis comme un gamin à guetter le camion !!
26 Jul 2012 	22:37:55 	Geneva 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
26 Jul 2012 	11:17:01 	Zurich 	Shipment In Transit. 
26 Jul 2012 	09:28:09 	Zurich 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
25 Jul 2012 	15:21:55 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
25 Jul 2012 	11:09:00 	Ide Centre 	Shipment Arrived In Warehouse 
25 Jul 2012 	04:00:26 	Zurich 	Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
25 Jul 2012 	04:00:25 	Geneva 	Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
25 Jul 2012 	04:00:25 	Mendrisio 	Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
23 Jul 2012 	21:35:31 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
23 Jul 2012 	21:17:16 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
23 Jul 2012 	19:40:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
23 Jul 2012 	19:21:46 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
23 Jul 2012 	18:44:39 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Sender.

18 Jul 2012 	Commande passée vers 18h


----------



## introid (27 Juillet 2012)

Profite en bien minot


----------



## Arcadium (27 Juillet 2012)

Ici commande passée le 20 et même pas encore de suivi de commande transporteur, foutue carte iTunes ! Ils annoncent toujours la livraison pour le 03, donc deux semaines après la commande, on est loin de ce qui était annoncé


----------



## introid (27 Juillet 2012)

Tu devrais donc l'avoir pour la date indiquée...


----------



## Dap-Dap (27 Juillet 2012)

Commande passée ce matin 

MacBook Air 11": 
64 Go
Processeur bicur Intel Core i5 à 1,7 GHz
Turbo Boost jusqu'à 2,6 GHz
8 Go de mémoire
64 Go de stockage flash
Processeur graphique Intel HD 4000

avec un étui néoprène Incase bleu.

Livraison 8-10 août... ralala, ça va être long... 

PS : la surprise sera "Quel OS sera installé ?" parce qu'ils mettent "OS X"... ils prennent pas de risques ! :rateau:


----------



## introid (27 Juillet 2012)

Pour Moi, je pense que tu auras ML vu que ta commande dépasse la date de sortie officielle


----------



## aurelienlewin (27 Juillet 2012)

Vous allez me faire craquer :lol:


----------



## hogs (27 Juillet 2012)

et ... livré !! 

Et doublement content car livré avec Lion et pas Mountain Lion. J'avais une crainte à ce sujet ...
Je vais pouvoir tranquillement installer mes logiciels sans me préoccuper de la compatibilité avec ML. 
je passerai à ML dans quelques mois après les MàJ de "debuggage"


----------



## introid (27 Juillet 2012)

Le truc que je regrette c'est la dalle, tous les concurrents aujourd'hui mettent des dalles IPS sur les Ultrabook, on en est encore à du TN pour l'ultrabook le plus cher du marché...


----------



## Dap-Dap (27 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Pour Moi, je pense que tu auras ML vu que ta commande dépasse la date de sortie officielle



c'est le plus probable, mais hier encore c'était noté "iLife'11, OS X Lion"... on verra bien, les deux cas ont leur avantage :

-soit ML est installé et y'aura pas à se casser à tête du téléchargement et de "clean install or not ?"
-soit c'est Lion, et y'a moins de risques de petits bugs parce que l'OS est "tout nouveau ça vient de sortir", et y'aura moins de problèmes de compatibilité en attendant un peu de mettre ML 10.8.1 pour que les logiciels se mettent à la page 

Dans les 2 cas, j'suis content et impatient


----------



## pouet13 (27 Juillet 2012)

aurelienlewin a dit:


> Vous allez me faire craquer :lol:


 
Vas y craques, on n'a qu'une vie :love:


----------



## aurelienlewin (27 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> Vas y craques, on n'a qu'une vie :love:



Pour tout te dire... c'est prévu  

J'ai un MacBook Pro 13" au boulot, du coup je vends mon MacBook Pro 15" HD mat i7/4G/128 SSD pour un MacBook Air 13" i7/8G/256 SSD


----------



## Dap-Dap (27 Juillet 2012)

La commande est passée à "Préparation de l'expédition"  Ca avance ! :love: 
Au moins ça n'a pas stagné sur "Traitement en cours" longtemps ! :rateau:

(PS : C'est dans ces moments-là que je me rends compte que je suis un vrai gosse encore... ^^)


----------



## ghostiger (28 Juillet 2012)

J'ai reçu le miens (13", i5, 8Go de ram, 128 Go de SSD) hier à 16h, j'en suis très content


----------



## pouet13 (28 Juillet 2012)

Bienvenue au club


----------



## introid (28 Juillet 2012)

+1


----------



## Dap-Dap (28 Juillet 2012)

Eh mais c'est que ça traine pas chez Apple ! 

"_Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande a été expédiée. [...]
Nous estimons que votre commande sera livrée à l'adresse indiquée au plus tard le 07/08/2012._"

Hell Yeah :love:


----------



## ghostiger (28 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> Bienvenue au club





			
				Introid038 a dit:
			
		

> +1


Merci les gars


----------



## introid (28 Juillet 2012)

Eh hop, un MBA13 Full qui vient de passer sous ML


----------



## Dap-Dap (28 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Eh hop, un MBA13 Full qui vient de passer sous ML



Alors ça donne quoi ?


----------



## introid (28 Juillet 2012)

Le bébé se porte bien, et il fait 1.35kg:love:


----------



## Motip (29 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Eh hop, un MBA13 Full qui vient de passer sous ML




tu l'a reçu sous ML ? ou tu t'es tapé le download ?


----------



## introid (29 Juillet 2012)

J'ai reçu ma machine vers les 12 juillet, j'étais donc sous Lion, je suis passé par la procédure de maj, cela à pris quelques jours, j'ai reçu environ 10 mails!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juillet 2012)

J'ai reçu mon MBA aujourd'hui.


----------



## Motip (30 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon MBA aujourd'hui.



tu l'a commandé quand ? reçu sous ML ou lion ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juillet 2012)

Avec Lion. Je sais plus quand je l'ai commandé. J'ai acheté d'autres trucs, voir plus tôt dans le topic. En tout cas, ML n'était pas encore annoncé.


----------



## vanquishV12 (30 Juillet 2012)

Salut,

Je pense commander mon MBA demain sur Apple Store Edu (un copain y a droit).
Je vais prendre un 13", 8 Go, 256 Go, en i7 2 Ghz (ou 1.8 je ne sais pas encore).

Combien de temps en moyenne/environ ça prend ? Car sur le site ils parlent de 1 à 3 jours pour l'expédition.

Merci


----------



## introid (30 Juillet 2012)

Environ 10 jours entre ta commande et la réception, je fais de prendre la carte Etudiant valant 80 euros à l'air de retarder l'affaire.


----------



## vanquishV12 (30 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Environ 10 jours entre ta commande et la réception, je fais de prendre la carte Etudiant valant 80 ans à l'air de retarder l'affaire.


On passe de 10 jours à 80 ans, wha la vache :rateau:


----------



## introid (31 Juillet 2012)

Ahah, merci, j'ai corrigé:love::rateau:


----------



## Arcadium (31 Juillet 2012)

J'ai enfin reçu le mien !

Bon par contre j'ai un problème : mon adaptateur mini-display vers hdmi ne marche pas du tout avec le macbook air (alors qu'il fonctionne avec le pro), je ne sais pas si c'est un soucis du Air ou de l'adaptateur, c'est embêtant ...


----------



## robertodino (1 Août 2012)

Bon voilà, mon MBA 13" vient de fêter des 15 jours. Aucun défaut, tout est bon sur ma machine, équipée en Samsung pour le SSD ainsi que l'écran. A quand l'adaptateur pour Firewire 800???


----------



## introid (1 Août 2012)

Avec l'USB3, je pense qu'il y a peu de chances, Apple va gentiment te faire comprendre de prendre un disque USB3


----------



## robertodino (1 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Avec l'USB3, je pense qu'il y a peu de chances, Apple va gentiment te faire comprendre de prendre un disque USB3



Non, un adaptateur Thunderbolt-FireWire a été annoncé lors de la Keynote...


----------



## introid (1 Août 2012)

Intéressant, je ne savais pas...
Étonnant qu'il ne soit pas déjà dispo de suite étant donné les investissements autour du fw800 chez les clients Mac.


----------



## robertodino (1 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Intéressant, je ne savais pas...
> Étonnant qu'il ne soit pas déjà dispo de suite étant donné les investissements autour du fw800 chez les clients Mac.



Ben si, mais on attend... et ça commence à durer... J'ai 8To en FireWire, pas envie de changer...

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2012/06/11/firewire-800-ethernet-via-thunderbolt.html


----------



## introid (1 Août 2012)

Je serais dans ton cas, je comprendrais.
J'ai un peu de fw800 mais mes boîtiers sont multiports... donc pas trop de souci.


----------



## introid (1 Août 2012)

Tu vas être content!

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/253712/l-adaptateur-thunderbolt-vers-firewire-est-disponible


----------



## Dap-Dap (2 Août 2012)

"_En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais_"

Cooooool :love:


----------



## introid (2 Août 2012)

C'est qui qui ne va plus sortir de chez lui?!


----------



## Dap-Dap (2 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> C'est qui qui ne va plus sortir de chez lui?!



C'est moaaaaaa 
Tant pis pour le mariage de mon frère ce week-end, j'y irai pas


----------



## introid (2 Août 2012)

Dis lui qu'il t'envoie ses photos, tu pourras les regarder sur ton MBA


----------



## robertodino (2 Août 2012)

Ouff, c'est commandé 

Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre


----------



## Dap-Dap (2 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Dis lui qu'il t'envoie ses photos, tu pourras les regarder sur ton MBA



Finalement ce sera pas la peine : livraison demain normalement :love:


----------



## Dap-Dap (3 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Finalement ce sera pas la peine : livraison demain normalement :love:




Ca y est, je vous écrit depuis mon petit MacBook Air 11" ! :love:


Doté de Lion... 
Au final, j'aurais préféré que ce soit ML directement, ça m'aurais évité les tracas de la mise à jour... enfin...
je suis en train de faire la demande... Pour le n° de téléphone. Y'a 3 cases :
Code du pays : ok... facile : 33
Indicatif : euh... quésaco ? indicatif du département ? donc 047 ? (loire)
N° de tél : supposons que mon n° soit 0479376401, alors je ne note que 9376401 ? mais j'ai remarqué que je pouvais rajouter encore un chiffre... 
Enfin, j'ai fait ça, et il n'y a pas l'air d'y avoir eu un souci... pour l'instant ! 

EDIT : Euh... c'est normal ça ?! :O Alors que j'ai fait strictement aucun transfert, et que ma boite mail est presque vide !




EDIT 2 : Visiblement, après un peu de recherche, oui, c'est normal d'avoir bien 10Go de "Autres"... c'est bon j'ai rien dit !


----------



## Motip (4 Août 2012)

Il y a deja qques mba 13 8Go livrés sous ML ? Ou pas encore ?


----------



## robertodino (5 Août 2012)

Motip a dit:


> Il y a deja qques mba 13 8Go livrés sous ML ? Ou pas encore ?



Je me pose la même question. Franchement Apple devrait équiper la gamme en ML sans plus attendre... Pas envie de faire un upgrade, mais bon...


----------



## Motip (6 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Je me pose la même question. Franchement Apple devrait équiper la gamme en ML sans plus attendre... Pas envie de faire un upgrade, mais bon...




quand tu es sur le site de commande en ligne, tu peux parler à une sorte de "vendeur" via un tchat ... j'posé la question... le mec m'a répondu oui, bien évidement ...

jai quand même un doute ! après tout, ils sont là pour vendre leurs produits ...:mouais:


----------



## Slyoo (7 Août 2012)

Motip a dit:


> quand tu es sur le site de commande en ligne, tu peux parler à une sorte de "vendeur" via un tchat ... j'posé la question... le mec m'a répondu oui, bien évidement ...
> 
> jai quand même un doute ! après tout, ils sont là pour vendre leurs produits ...:mouais:



Ben je viens de commander un macbook air 13" 8/256... Livraison prévue entre le 17 et le 20... Je vous dirais donc si c'est le cas dans une dizaine de jours :/


----------



## flatour (7 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai l'avant dernier macbook air et je passe au nouveau, quelles différences en fait?
Chargeur est le même?
Merci à vous !


----------



## introid (7 Août 2012)

Tu as acheté le nouveau sans savoir ce qu'il en était?


----------



## flatour (8 Août 2012)

Oui, a-t-on le choix quand on sait qu'on veut un macbook ne serait-ce que pour sa rapidité d'allumage, son poids?
Donc quoi qu'il en soit il m'en fallait un, qu'il soit beaucoup mieux ou un peu mieux, pas le choix!

Bon a priori en gros que processeur un peu mieux, autonomie, et magsafe 2 si j'ai bien compris


----------



## introid (8 Août 2012)

USB3, SSD deux fois plus rapide, processeur Ivy Bridge, mémoire 1600Mhz, la possibilité de monter à 8Go de ram (au lieu de 4), HD 4000 (au lieu de 3000), donc personnellement, je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de changements!


----------



## flatour (8 Août 2012)

Ok merci ! Pour moi qui fait que du net et du terminal server, bof, mais bon, c'est tjrs ça hein ! je devrais le recevoir dans qq jours


----------



## introid (8 Août 2012)

Au fait de ton dernier message et l'autre pour le poids et vitesse d'allumage, effectivement prendre le dernier modèle alors que tu as déjà l'avant dernier ne n'apporterait à mon avis rien.


----------



## flatour (8 Août 2012)

Je suis d'accord mais en fait je suis obligé
mon MBA actuel a un problème je dois le passer en SAV
donc m'en séparer 15j (j'habite à l'étranger)
Et je ne peux pas

Donc j'ai commandé un nouveau

Une fois le nouveau OK (réparé) je vendrai l'ancien !


----------



## introid (8 Août 2012)

Effectivement, je comprends ta position...
Amuse toi bien avec ton nouveau bébé


----------



## ijeromenet (8 Août 2012)

Moi j'ai reçu mon MBA aujourd'hui et il est bien équipé de Mountain Lion (commandé le 30 juillet)!


----------



## fab18340 (9 Août 2012)

MBA 13" entré de gamme avec 8go de ram, commandé le samedi 28 juillet, livré avec carte étudiant ce matin avec OX Mountain lion!


----------



## flatour (9 Août 2012)

Merci,
J'ai pas pensé à prendre 8Go de RAM ca sert à pas grand chose non pour internet, excel, chrome, etc?
Ca s'achète séparément? Ca s'insère facilement?

merci


----------



## introid (9 Août 2012)

La mémoire est soudée à la carte mère, donc c'est trop tard...
Sinon, il faut renvoyer ta machine et en reprendre une autre.


----------



## flatour (9 Août 2012)

Ah ok merci
mais 4Go ca me va pas de souci
Je peux toujours annuler ceci dit

Ca change quoi 4 ou 8Go pour une utilisation intensive quasi pro toute la journée mais uniquement 
chrome
safari
terminal server client (rdp)
skype
word
excel ?

Rien, un peu, beaucoup?

Merci

Niveau HDMI ya pas de nouveauté? J ai acheté 2 cables aucun ne rentre!


----------



## introid (9 Août 2012)

Perso, j'ai pris le mien avec 8Go de mémoire.
Apparemment, avec 8Go, la carte graphique a une mémoire de 512Mo aussi, plus qu'en version 4Go.
Pour les cables vidéos, je n'en sais rien, car j'avais hésité lors de la commande, et finalement je n'en ai pas pris dans le doute.
Je ne sais pas quel cable est compatible.


----------



## lyrane (9 Août 2012)

à mon avis rien et c'est pour cela que j'ai aussi pris le 4go 128 de ram...

et on m'a bien précisé chez apple qu'il ne fallait pas non plus croire que pour ce genre de machine il fallait absolument 8go et qu'il est vendu avec les 4 recommandés parce que pour ce genre de machine cela suffit en général amplement et que sinon ils auraient sorti une gamme plus chère en 8go directement en cas de besoins de la plupart des utilisateurs... et mon revendeur iconcept m'a expliqué exactement la même chose...

On dirait les apn qui font la course aux pixels pour à la fin de moins bon résultats ou une différence de prix qui servira peut être à une personne sur mille et encore !!! tout le monde ne sort pas ses photos au format affiches ou posters !


----------



## introid (9 Août 2012)

Ton revendeur va pas te dire de prendre 8Go, car il ne pourra pas vendre la machine également.
Je ne suis pas d'accord, une des grosse évolution de ce MBA Mid 2012 est aussi le fait de passer à 8Go de Ram, mieux vaut en avoir plus que pas assez, surtout qu'apparemment ML en utilise beaucoup au differemment d'avant.


----------



## flatour (9 Août 2012)

Pour les 8Go, j'ai réfléchi, je pense pas car j'utilise le mac à fond mais je ferme mes applis, etc

Sinon pour le HDMI

Est ce que ça
Lien ebay

Est la version cheap de ça qui irait sûr à notre MBA ?

Merci


----------



## robertodino (10 Août 2012)

Je viens de faire un Clean Install sur mon MBA 13" reçu le 18 juillet


----------



## flatour (10 Août 2012)

Clean Install C'est quoi?


----------



## Dap-Dap (10 Août 2012)

flatour a dit:


> Clean Install C'est quoi?



il a installé OS X ML en effaçant tout ce qu'il avait sur le disque dur interne  En gros il ne l'a pas fait à la manière d'une mise à jour, mais en supprimant Mac OS X Lion et en mettant ML sur ce DD vierge 

Ca permet, normalement, d'éviter pas mal de lenteurs en particulier... parce que tu repars de 0, donc tout propre : "clean" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------




flatour a dit:


> Pour les 8Go, j'ai réfléchi, je pense pas car j'utilise le mac à fond mais je ferme mes applis, etc
> 
> Sinon pour le HDMI
> 
> ...



Purée... 4$ l'adaptateur MiniDP-HDMI... ça me ferait peur  :mouais: 
En plus, ça vient de Chine (évidemment...) 

Je ne prendrais certainement pas le risque de le tenter, après c'est peut-être de la paranoïa de ma part...


----------



## flatour (10 Août 2012)

Ok Dap-Dap merci je veux faire ça, indispensable !!

En principe le MBA devrait arriver en Lion puis MAJ à faire, pas direct mountain?

Si oui comment faire? Je m'y connais pas trop mal en info en général mais en mac pas trop

Merci par avance stp guide moi !!


----------



## introid (10 Août 2012)

Quand l'as tu commandé?
Maintenant les personnes recevant leur Mac ont déjà ML sur leur machine.
Je suis passé par la maj, et je n'ai pas eu de souci


----------



## Dap-Dap (10 Août 2012)

flatour a dit:


> Ok Dap-Dap merci je veux faire ça, indispensable !!
> 
> En principe le MBA devrait arriver en Lion puis MAJ à faire, pas direct mountain?
> 
> ...



1. Pas dit que tu ne reçoives pas ton MBA avec ML installé... ça dépend. Moi je l'ai reçu avec Lion et un paquet d'applications à mettre à jour (je sais pas d'où il venait lui... ^^)... Mais normalement tu devrais déjà avoir ML...

2. Si tu installes ML directement à la réception de ton MBA... je ne suis pas sûr que cela serve à grand chose étant donné que ton disque dur sera vierge si ce n'est que Lion sera installé dessus. En procédant tout simplement par mise à jour en téléchargeant ML sur le Mac App Store et en suivant tout simplement ce qu'ils te disent de faire en lançant l'installateur (en fait, tu fais rien, tu attends surtout  ), ML remplacera tout simplement Lion, comme une version 2.0 d'un logiciel lamba remplacerait la version 1.7 que tu avais jusqu'à présent  C'est ce que j'ai fait pour le mien, et il fonctionne très bien (serait-il encore mieux en ayant fait une clean install ? je sais pas)
Si, malgré tout, tu tiens à faire une clean install (j'espère que tu es motivé, parce que déjà qu'il faut avoir un peu de patience pour installer "normalement" ML, il te faudra en plus bidouiller un ou deux trucs pour mettre l'installateur d'ML sur clé usb, formater ton disque dur interne...  ), le forum Mac OS X regorge de sujets portant sur les clean install... que ce soit pour ML ou un autre OS X... 

Petit coup de pouce tout de même, je pense que ceci te suffira pour tout savoir 

Un petit logiciel utile pour préparer ta clé usb d'installation pour ML : Lion Diskmaker 2 (fonctionne pour Lion et Mountain Lion malgré son nom)
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/methode-clean-install-facile-de-mountain-lion-1163212.html
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/cle-usb-dinstallation-mountain-lion-1164672.html

Sinon, tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser ce logiciel, et on te dit comment faire ici :
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/lion_install.html

Puis - que tu sois passé par LionDismaker ou manuellement - comment utiliser ta clé usb avec ML et installer en effaçant ton disque dur :
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/lion_install2.html

Voilà, tu sais tout... et si il te reste des questions, tu peux les poser mais cherche tout de même un peu les réponses dans le paquet de sujets déjà crées à ce propos... en plus ça pollue ce post qui, normalement, porte simplement sur les commandes de MBA


----------



## flatour (10 Août 2012)

Ok, merci à toi, bon, j'espère qu'il arrivera avec LM directement hein !

Ya cet icône quand on passe commande !







Merci à toi ! Je l'ai commandé lundi ou mardi mais finalement j'ai annulé car j'ai pris 8Go, même si pour  mon usage ça sert un peu à rien je passe 4 à 8h par jour sur mon mac donc bon,
Et quand je vais dans le "moniteur d'activité sur mon MBA actuel parfois je vois que 30 a 300Mo de dispo donc bon

J'ai passé la nouvelle commande ce matin, je pense l'avoir dans 10 jours (c'est apple asie pas France)

Par contre la garantie de mon ancien expire le 1er août ça risque d'être juste, je trouve ça pas sympa que vu mon achat ils m'étendent pas la garantie 15 jours le temps que j'envoie mon ancien Mac en France !


----------



## introid (11 Août 2012)

Tu devrais négocier avec Apple pour voir la l'extension de garantie...
Leur dire en plus que tu rajoutes une machine.


----------



## flatour (11 Août 2012)

Je "négo" avec Apple Asia, ils veulent rien savoir, déjà une fois pour faire réparer un ordi ça a été la croix et la bannière, un truc où sur les forums vous disiez tous que c'était pris en charge hors garantie j'ai du batailler 1 mois

Jevais essayer d'appeler Apple France


----------



## introid (11 Août 2012)

Je ne connais pas le contexte, donc difficile de t'aider.


----------



## robertodino (11 Août 2012)

flatour a dit:


> Je "négo" avec Apple Asia, ils veulent rien savoir, déjà une fois pour faire réparer un ordi ça a été la croix et la bannière, un truc où sur les forums vous disiez tous que c'était pris en charge hors garantie j'ai du batailler 1 mois
> 
> Jevais essayer d'appeler Apple France



Tu pourrais nous en dire plus sur cette affaire? Ça semble intéressant de voir les réticences de certaines filiales Apple.


----------



## flatour (11 Août 2012)

Oui bien sur
Ca concernait le MBP de ma copine
Il avait un peu plus d'un an, donc hors garantie, et du jour au lendemain, le bouton "on" ne l'allumait plus
Rien à faire y compris les reset là, de la PROM où je sais plus quoi
Donc on je regarde sur le net je vois que c'est à priori un problème de "top board" où un truc comme ça (vous devez connaitre"
Apparament problème connu et pris en charge systématiquement hors garantie (j'ai les liens si tu veux)
De plus, même sans ce problème "connu", j'estime, et la garantie LEGALE (pas contractuelle) va dans mon sens, qu'un ordinateur DOIT durer, dans des conditions normales d'utilisation, je sais pas, 2, 3, 4 ans, pas 1 an et 1 mois !
Donc une fois l'ordi au SAV on me demande de payer 200euros (pas en euros car en asie mais bon), du coup j'harcèle apple pendant des jours et des jours, de service en service, j'insiste (en anglais!), et finalement je prouve que je suis un bon client (2 iphones, un ipad, 2 MB, time capsule, blabla) et ils prennent en charge
J'ai quand même du payer 25EUROS (bcp pour ici) quand j'ai donné l'ordi au SAV puisque hors garantie

Idem, pour mon histoire actuelle,  je trouve qu'ils abusent un peu, j'achète un MBA tout neuf car mon MBA en garantie en panne et je ne peux m'en passer
Ils ne veulent même pas étendre de 15jours la garantie actuelle le temps que j'envoie le MBA en France
Donc je vais devoir le faire faire ici mais comme pas d'Apple dans ma région je dois l'envoyer par la poste, galère

Dommage car j'aime beaucoup Apple et je trouve leurs produits pas si chers


----------



## introid (11 Août 2012)

Perso, j'ai eu un souci de livraison, il manquait mon cable TB vers Gigabit, j'ai réussi à avoir mon cable et un petit geste commercial (appréciable), une petite somme crédité sur mon compte, donc  tout est possible


----------



## tsss (11 Août 2012)

flatour a dit:


> .........
> De plus, même sans ce problème "connu", j'estime, et la garantie LEGALE (pas contractuelle) va dans mon sens, qu'un ordinateur DOIT durer, dans des conditions normales d'utilisation, je sais pas, 2, 3, 4 ans, pas 1 an et 1 mois !



Oué mais non, ça c'est au pays des bisounours. 
Dans la vrai vie y'à un garantie liée au matériel acheté et c'est tout. Après on peu toujours négocier 1 ou 2 mois de rab' ...  ce sera au bon vouloir du mec d'en face. (sur un MBP on m'a changé le superdrive 3 ans après la fin de la garantie ...).



flatour a dit:


> Donc une fois l'ordi au SAV on me demande de payer 200euros (pas en euros car en asie mais bon), du coup j'harcèle apple pendant des jours et des jours, de service en service, j'insiste (en anglais!), et finalement je prouve que je suis un bon client (2 iphones, un ipad, 2 MB, time capsule, blabla) et ils prennent en charge
> J'ai quand même du payer 25EUROS (bcp pour ici) quand j'ai donné l'ordi au SAV puisque hors garantie
> .......



mmmmm, je vois d'ici, du moins j'entends d'ici le discours d'apple : "vous voyez apple est trop fort, votre ordinateur est a nouveau fonctionnel grâce à apple, apple est vraiment génial hein ....?!" = ça c'est le discours puant des génius et du SAV apple en général quand ils acceptent de prendre en charge une réparation même dû .... 

lui : "alors monsieur, vous êtes satisfait d'apple ?"
moi : "bha hué, en faite je suis sous garantie, le truc est en panne, donc rien de dingue dans cette histoire"
lui : "oui mais avec apple, vous avez le meilleur ordinateur et le meilleur service qui l'accompagne, vous êtes d'accord ?"
moi : " ......." 
J'ai beau adoré le matos apple, j'ai un peu de mal avec ce discours qui consiste à s'autocongratuler et finalement à mettre presque mal à l'aise le client, toi, t'es de la merde mais grâce à apple tu deviens quelqu'un de mieux ....


----------



## flatour (11 Août 2012)

@tsss je veux pas jouer l'apprenti juriste mais bon, il y a la garantie contractuelle (1 an chez Appel) et la garantie légale contre les vices cachés
Un ordi si bien utilisé doit durer plus d'un an
De plus dans mon cas le problème était connu

Bref je suis quand même déçu pour le coup, je trouve Apple pas très commercial, et étant au bout du monde je peux pas aller pousser une gueulante dans leur apple store de 2000m2 au louvre !

En tout cas ils ont l'air particulièrement tatillons ici en asie


----------



## introid (11 Août 2012)

Tu ne pouvais pas faire réparer ton MBA, obligé de racheter une nouvelle machine?
Si tu critiques Apple et que tu continues à les engraisser 
Au pire récupérer tes données et prendre un ultrabook?


----------



## robertodino (12 Août 2012)

flatour a dit:


> Dommage car j'aime beaucoup Apple et je trouve leurs produits pas si chers



Merci pour ton commentaire.

Résidant au Luxembourg, je suis toujours passé par la filiale Irlandaise voir Hollandaise, jamais aucun souci et en plus toujours un geste commercial en cas de réel souci (un iPod Nano, 100&#8364; de crédit, une carte iTunes etc pour les gestes commerciaux).


----------



## flatour (12 Août 2012)

Hello, pour répondre à la question précédente, non, je ne peux me passer de mon ordi 15j (pas d'Apple dans ma région donc obligé de le faire envoyer par une boutique)
Donc j'ai acheté un nouveau et je vendrai l'ancien

Je critique et je suis client? Et alors? Je ne les trouve pas parfaits mais les moins pires, j'en suis satisfait au quotidien, donc 99% du temps mais niveau SAV, bof
100% des gens que tu engraisses correspondent à 100% à ton éthique et te donnent 100% satisfaction?


----------



## introid (13 Août 2012)

Ok.
Perso, je passais par un APR pour faire réparer mon (ex) MBP, j'avais fait au mieux pour ne pas avoir d'immobilisation, tout c'était bien passé, merci Youcast (repose en paix).


----------



## Slyoo (13 Août 2012)

flatour a dit:


> (...)
> Je critique et je suis client? Et alors? Je ne les trouve pas parfaits mais les moins pires, j'en suis satisfait au quotidien, donc 99% du temps mais niveau SAV, bof
> 100% des gens que tu engraisses correspondent à 100% à ton éthique et te donnent 100% satisfaction?



+100
Entièrement d'accord! Je suis également un bon client Apple et moi aussi, le SAV ou encore l'obsolescence programmée dont sont affublée certaines machines me saoulent! Mais comme tu le dis, tant qu'il y a un équilibre par ailleurs (le quotidien, etc...) on reste "client"... Tant que dans client, il ne reste pas que "pigeon"...


----------



## robertodino (13 Août 2012)

Ce terme "l'obsolescence programmée" c'est le mal!!!

Lancé par Arte dans leur fameux reportage...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Août 2012)

Slyoo a dit:


> +100
> Entièrement d'accord! Je suis également un bon client Apple et moi aussi, le SAV ou encore l'obsolescence programmée dont sont affublée certaines machines me saoulent! Mais comme tu le dis, tant qu'il y a un équilibre par ailleurs (le quotidien, etc...) on reste "client"... Tant que dans client, il ne reste pas que "pigeon"...



C'est tout à fait dans cet état d'esprit que je suis!
Je défends ce que j'estime être bien et je dénonce fermement ce qui me semble inadmissible!


----------



## G-Funkih (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous !! J'ai commandé un MBA 13" 8 Go i5 128 Go le 19 juillet, j'ai du convaincre mes parents de me l'acheter (paiement par chèque, délai de 30 jours maximum) ils ont finalement cedé (  ) 10 jours après ... Bref, le suivi Apple est vraiment médiocre et très aléatoire, il a été expedié le 9 Aout; à ce jour, la livraison estimée était pour le 17-18, 2-3 jours après c'est passé au 21, déception total, mais depuis hier c'est la fiesta, car livraison estimée le 16, donc demain    Je vous posterais un bon pavé dès la reception.  Ce sera mon premier Mac, je viens de Vista, et j'en ai plus que marre ...


----------



## flatour (15 Août 2012)

Par chèque?! Eh bah! Moi je trouve qu'ils devraient te l'envoyer qu'un mois après encaissement!


----------



## G-Funkih (15 Août 2012)

flatour a dit:


> Par chèque?! Eh bah! Moi je trouve qu'ils devraient te l'envoyer qu'un mois après encaissement!



Que veux-tu dire ? J'ai pas compris  T'attends aussi un MBA c'est ça ? 

Le truc c'est que mon père a peur des paiements par Internet, j'ai payé 80% du mac, les 20% étaient sa promesse comme j'ai eu le Bac, mais il ne m'a pas fais confiance sous peur que Apple allait encaisser le chèque sans rien envoyer Lol :love: J'ai du le convaincre pour ça


----------



## tsss (15 Août 2012)

flatour a dit:


> Par chèque?! Eh bah! Moi je trouve qu'ils devraient te l'envoyer qu'un mois après encaissement!







G-Funkih a dit:


> .......
> Le truc c'est que mon père a peur des paiements par Internet, j'ai payé 80% du mac, les 20% étaient sa promesse comme j'ai eu le Bac, mais il ne m'a pas fais confiance sous peur que Apple allait encaisser le chèque sans rien envoyer Lol :love: J'ai du le convaincre pour ça



Bien bha c'est un beau cadeau pour le bac ... me reste encore 9 ans pour économiser pour mon fils, ça devrait le faire 

Vivement demain et bonne découverte alors, regarde par ci par là


----------



## G-Funkih (15 Août 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour tes liens tsss  Je vais les garder précieusement. J'avoue que c'est un bon cadeau, je me suis toujours fait mon argent de poche moi-même, jamais eu l'assistance de mon père, au bout d'un moment il le fallait bien aussi ce cadeau ^^


----------



## flatour (16 Août 2012)

Bonjour, des liens à regarder (à part ceux de tsss) en attendant mon mac demain? Pour rappel j'ai déjà un MBA mais un peu HS donc j'ai commandé un nouveau

Et comment choisir entre CleanMyMac et l'autre?

Merci!!


----------



## tsss (16 Août 2012)

flatour a dit:


> .....
> 
> Et comment choisir entre CleanMyMac et l'autre?
> 
> ....



Je vois pas l'utilitée de ce genre de soft, bon un coup d'onyx pour désactiver des options trop gourmandes en ressources sur de vieux Mac histoire de gagner en réactivité ... Sinon 

=]


----------



## Ugooo (23 Août 2012)

Salut a tous, mon pere a commandé un macbook air 2012 haut de gamme / 8go de ram/ carte cadeau/ cable VGA hier, il y avait marqué "expedition de 1 a 3 jours ouvrés" , mais dans le suvit de commande ils disent livraison entre le 31 aout et le 4 sept (il y  toujours marqué 1 a 3 jours ouvrés)..

Comment ça se fait?

Merci!


----------



## introid (23 Août 2012)

C'est la carte cadeau...
Comment est-ce qu'il fait qu'il ait la carte cadeau, il est enseignant?


----------



## Ugooo (23 Août 2012)

Oui il est enseignant, il l'a commandé via AOC.
Pourquoi la carte cadeau mettrait tant de temps??
Ya pas moyen de séparer les 2??


----------



## tsss (23 Août 2012)

Ugooo a dit:


> ....
> Ya pas moyen de séparer les 2??



Non, il va falloir s'armer de patience


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Août 2012)

Je suis dans le même cas que le père d'Ugooo. MBA identique + magic mousse + carte Kdo commandés le 13 aout et reçus hier ( le 22 aout)
Il vient apparemment des usines chinoises par bateau via Eindoven, puis destination home via TNT...


----------



## tsss (23 Août 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> ... apparemment des usines chinoises par bateau ...



Ce sera toujours mieux qu'à pieds .... non, je crois qu'ils prendront l'avion


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Août 2012)

Ouais c'est plus probable! autant pour moi!


----------



## Ugooo (23 Août 2012)

Si on n'avait pas pris de carte cadeau, il serait arrivé en 3 jours?
Pour ils annonce 1 a 3 jours si ça met 2 semaines? c'est mensonger...


----------



## tsss (23 Août 2012)

Ugooo a dit:


> Si on n'avait pas pris de carte cadeau, il serait arrivé en 3 jours?
> Pour ils annonce 1 a 3 jours si ça met 2 semaines? c'est mensonger...



Exactement, 3 jours suivant la config demandée ... Fallait pas prendre la carte cadeau pi cé tt :love:


----------



## introid (23 Août 2012)

Ca marche comment sinon pour l'utiliser, on tape un code et ensuite on a un crédit et notre CB n'est pas débité durant un an ou l'épuisement du crédit?


----------



## tsss (23 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> ..... l'épuisement du crédit ...



Ca fonctionne ainsi normalement. Mais ça fait longtemps qu'Apple ne me fait plus de cadeau ... mm pas une simple carte =/


----------



## introid (23 Août 2012)

Apple sera ravi de t'en offrir une si tu demandes quelques milliers d'euro


----------



## Ugooo (23 Août 2012)

Quequ'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi une simple carte cadeau retarde l'envoie de 2 semaines??


----------



## tsss (23 Août 2012)

Ugooo a dit:


> Quequ'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi une simple carte cadeau retarde l'envoie de 2 semaines??



:mouais:

C'est très simple, chez Apple c'est Jocelyne qui écrit ttes les cartes cadeaux *à la main*, y'à donc pas mal de boulot pour la pauvre Jocelyne .... Surtout qu'elle fait aussi les cartes cadeaux de la frac et les chèques restaurants sodexo. Allez une petite pensée pour la gentille Jo, qui est en train de te faire une jolie carte cadeaux.


----------



## FJSonin (23 Août 2012)

Ugooo a dit:


> Si on n'avait pas pris de carte cadeau, il serait arrivé en 3 jours?
> Pour ils annonce 1 a 3 jours si ça met 2 semaines? c'est mensonger...



En fait, les 1 à 3 jours ouvrés, ce sont les jours nécessaires à l'expédition. Ce ne sont pas les délais de livraison.


----------



## tsss (24 Août 2012)

macbook60 a dit:


> bonjour je vend mon mba i7 4go 256 SSD samsung model 2012





Il y a les petites annonces qui seront bcp mieux appropriées


----------



## Chrone (26 Août 2012)

Hello all !

Je ne sais pas si d'autre ont eu le souci, mais sur un store AOC, impossible de valider la commande avec la carte cadeau 80&#8364; offerte. Par contre, si je supprime la carte, aucun souci pour valider la commande.

J'ai donc validé la commande sans la carte cadeau, en même temps, j'étais bien obligé...

Ma question est donc : est-ce qu'Apple va l'ajouter automatiquement ? Ou dois-je faire la demande ? Et/ou ?

;-)


----------



## Biloiz (26 Août 2012)

Hey! 
Je viens de franchir le pas, et commander aujourd"hui mon premier produit estampillé apple, un macbook air 13,3", 8go de ram, 128g ssd, i5. 
J'ai bénéficier de la réduc étudiant, et j'ai bien réussi a valider la commande avec la carte cadeau.. (campus lyon).
Plus qu'à attendre, livraison prévu au minimum dans 10j! urgh.


----------



## Droussat (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai achete un MBA 13" CTO

1.8GHz Intel Dual-Core Core i5
8GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
128GB Flash Storage
Keyboard/User's Guide-INT
Country Kit-INT

La commande est passée depuis le 02/09 mais je ne peux pas suivre la livraison et les infos du site apple sont trop limitées.

J'espere être livré le 17/09. Quelqu'un connait il un site de suivi autre que expeditors.com?


----------



## Ptidd (9 Septembre 2012)

Même config que toi et impossible de le suivre entre la chine et les pays bas. La livraison est arrivée avant le délais.

Commande le 29/08
Expédition le 31/08
Sur le suivi Apple : Livraison entre le 7/09 et le 12/09
Puis arrivée aux pays bas le 4/09 
le 5/09 le suivi change les dates de livraison avec l'info du transporteur TNT avec livraison le lendemain. Si ça peux t'aider


----------



## Motip (23 Septembre 2012)

MBA 13P 128Go et 4Go de RAM ...

à la fnac, avec l'opération 10 pour 100 d'achat ...

Enfin heureux propriétaire depuis tt ce temps !!!!!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Septembre 2012)

un MBA 13' BTO avec 8 GO de RAM, un SSD de 512 GO et le processeur I7 à 2Ghz  et bien sûr une petit apple care pour éviter tout problème pendant 36 mois... j'attends de voir, pour le moment la date de livraison estimée est entre le 3 et le 10 octobre, comme mon fils est écolier j'ai profité de l'offre back to school soit 200  de réduction avec en prime une carte cadeau de 80 .

je suis un peu impatient de le recevoir surtout que cela va changer par rapport à ma machine actuelle qui m'oblige à jongler (les 2 GO de ram sont un peu limites, et 128 GO de SSD c'est trop juste ....)


----------



## axool76 (2 Octobre 2012)

Salut tout le monde  .

J'actualise ce petit topic que j'ai parcouru en attendant mon MBA qui vient d'arriver  ! Pour l'instant, rien à dire, c'est génial  .

Pour info, j'ai pris un MBA 13", i7, 8Go RAM  

Voilà un petit tracking de la livraison UPS pour ceux que ça intéresse :


----------



## Emmanuel94 (2 Octobre 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> un MBA 13' BTO avec 8 GO de RAM, un SSD de 512 GO et le processeur I7 à 2Ghz  et bien sûr une petit apple care pour éviter tout problème pendant 36 mois... j'attends de voir, pour le moment la date de livraison estimée est entre le 3 et le 10 octobre, comme mon fils est écolier j'ai profité de l'offre back to school soit 200  de réduction avec en prime une carte cadeau de 80 .
> 
> je suis un peu impatient de le recevoir surtout que cela va changer par rapport à ma machine actuelle qui m'oblige à jongler (les 2 GO de ram sont un peu limites, et 128 GO de SSD c'est trop juste ....)



MBA Reçu, je clone mes données et vais pouvoir travailler ce soir avec ....

Fini le MBP qui va être donné, ainsi que le vieux MBA.... dans quelques jours.

je suis un peu surpris par la course du clavier, mais il est tout neuf....

par contre pour l'écran externe va falloir que je casse ma tirelire pour un Thunderbolt display.


----------



## Welbeck (5 Octobre 2012)

MBA 13" i5 8 Go de RAM et 256 Go de stockage commandé le 2 octobre. Livraison prévue entre le 12 et le 16 octobre. 

Actuellement le statut sur lApple Store me donne "préparation de lexpédition". Est-il possible que le statut soit modifié avant lundi ? 

Cest mon premier Mac et comme je suis très impatient la touche F5 risque de ne pas tenir tout le week end


----------



## vomi (11 Octobre 2012)

Même config que Welbeck commandée le 09/10, livraison prévue entre 16 & 18/10.
Le MB Unibody fin 2008 va finalement y passer ... après tout juste 4 ans.


----------



## Endorfal (11 Octobre 2012)

Salut,  Commandé le 03/10. livraison estimé le 17/10.  Model 13" 2Ghz 8GO 256Go SSD + un clavier  C'est quand meme long en plus j'ai pas de tracking du produit ou alors j'ai pas compris.    Il va remplacer mon mbp 15" unibody late 2008 qui marche encore mais a gouter a de la biere au niveau du clavier il y a maintenant plus d un an donc les touches grincdnt un peu par moment


----------



## Welbeck (13 Octobre 2012)

Mon MBA est arrivé hier et tout est parfait, l'apprentissage de l'univers Mac se passe vraiment rapidement 

Pour infos: Ma livraison était estimée à lundi et je n'ai pas eu de cracking avant jeudi 22h30 où ils m'ont signalé qu'il serait finalement livré le lendemain.


----------

